# Animal Crossing E3



## LokiBoy (Jun 8, 2021)

Hey everyone,

Just curious if anyone has any expectations from E3 for Animal Crossing or if you are hopeful that there will be some updates.
If you do or don't have expectations, please share, I'm curious what other people are wanting to see come to the game.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 8, 2021)

I feel like i’ve given up all hope for updates in this game


----------



## LokiBoy (Jun 8, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> I feel like i’ve given up all hope for updates in this game



Awe that's so disheartening. I only just started playing again and have heard that lots of people have been losing interest in the game because of a lack of updates and when updates do happen, apparently they are very minimal, nothing grand.

Im staying hopefully for E3, if they can give Smash a huge spotlight, they should be able to give Animal Cross a huge spotlight. Smash isn't even nearly as big as Animal Crossing is.


----------



## Khaelis (Jun 8, 2021)

Worst thing you can do is set expectations, to be honest. I'm hoping they show something since I really need something new to give me the motivation to play again, but I'm definitely not expecting anything.


----------



## LokiBoy (Jun 8, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> Worst thing you can do is set expectations, to be honest. I'm hoping they show something since I really need something new to give me the motivation to play again, but I'm definitely not expecting anything.



My expectations aren't really that big, I just expect a game that sells this well to at least get some space in the Direct. Not giving it a shout out would kinda be weird, especially since the game sold so damn well over the last year. I would really love to see some kind of new multiplayer feature though, but I don't expect it, just hopeful.


----------



## deana (Jun 8, 2021)

Honestly I sort of am expecting something. I just am not expecting very much. Probably just a small update trailer similar to what we got with the last Nintendo direct, if anything. Obviously I would love more but I'll also take anything I can get.


----------



## Lulucrossing (Jun 8, 2021)

I’m trying to not hype myself because the last updates were really small and didn’t add anything to the actual gameplay. I surely hope we will get something big: obviously I’m a Brewster fan, so I would like to see him return, but I don’t think a summer update fits for him. I hope we will get some new gameplay, stuff that we can do daily, like little events where the villagers can partecipate too.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 8, 2021)

I have like, almost zero hope but there's a spark that still flickers deep inside. If there's nothing at E3 (which I'm honestly expecting at this point), then I'm afraid that flame will burn out officially.


----------



## LokiBoy (Jun 8, 2021)

My guess is that if they do have an E3 reveal, we are going to see a large update, but Nintendo is going to try and cash in on the large player base and that means it will be Paid DLC.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 8, 2021)

I think we will see something there.

There is all the datamined stuff such as the museum, which is backed up in the live game by the fact the museum is currently broken when it comes to villagers.

There is the fact we are due an update very soon as the current one is about to run out and they need to turn on more events for the year.

And even if they don't have anything for the immediate future, e3 is such a big thing in gaming, they would be passing up on great advertising for the game.

I think if they dont have anything to show at e3, then that means updates for the game are pretty much over, or that they won't do one for a long time.

So im pretty confident we will see something, but I'm not attaching any hopes or expectations to it.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 8, 2021)

Just gonna point out that update ver1.10 was internally labeled as "_Summer 2021 Part 1_", indicating that the next update is basically _Summer Wave 2_.

Also, all holidays and events from August until the rest  of the year (Summer Festival, Halloween, Turkey Day, Toy Day 2021), and all Nook Shopping Seasonal items for July 2021 onwards are currently unavailable. Meaning, an update is necessary soon.

Also, the current content is already becoming a little stale. The game needs to add something NEW.


----------



## Jaco (Jun 8, 2021)

LokiBoy said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Just curious if anyone has any expectations from E3 for Animal Crossing or if you are hopeful that there will be some updates.
> If you do or don't have expectations, please share, I'm curious what other people are wanting to see come to the game.



I'm confident something will be announced. I would be shocked if New Horizons isn't even mentioned, especially since future updates are guaranteed considering most of the game's events don't even exist in the current 1.10 version of the game.

That said, there's no way to predict the scope of what they'll announce. It could be the fabled 2.0 update that completely revitalizes the game and brings everyone back. It could just announce fireworks and some new hats.

BUT, there are some things hanging around in the code (and being actively tinkered with be the devs) suggesting a museum expansion, farming, ceiling furniture, camera expansions, and cell phone cases for missing characters like Brewster and Kapp'n. Also, a recent patch fixed an obscure "bug" where players could put fences down on their dock if a custom path was placed (are the devs trying to clear that space to reserve for someone with a boat?). If something big is on the horizon, E3 would be the place to reveal it.


----------



## bebebese (Jun 8, 2021)

I'd love a big update that adds substantial new content, but I'm going to keep my expectations low and just hope for maybe an overview of the fireworks update for August. That way, I can either avoid disappointment or be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## LokiBoy (Jun 8, 2021)

Jaco said:


> I'm confident something will be announced. I would be shocked if New Horizons isn't even mentioned, especially since future updates are guaranteed considering most of the game's events don't even exist in the current 1.10 version of the game.
> 
> That said, there's no way to predict the scope of what they'll announce. It could be the fabled 2.0 update that completely revitalizes the game and brings everyone back. It could just announce fireworks and some new hats.
> 
> BUT, there are some things hanging around in the code (and being actively tinkered with be the devs) suggesting a museum expansion, farming, ceiling furniture, camera expansions, and cell phone cases for missing characters like Brewster and Kapp'n. Also, a recent patch fixed an obscure "bug" where players could put fences down on their dock if a custom path was placed (are the devs trying to clear that space to reserve for someone with a boat?). If something big is on the horizon, E3 would be the place to reveal it.



What do you mean by camera expansions? Like the camera in the game where you can take pictures of your character? Or do you mean like we can zoom out?


----------



## Chris (Jun 8, 2021)

The game has been out a little over a year and has received regular updates so I wouldn't expect to see anything mentioned at E3.


----------



## kemdi (Jun 8, 2021)

On one hand I'd say don't get your hopes up.  On the other hand, I would say that people like to hold New Leaf over NH as better but seem to forget that NL got its best update 4 years after it initially launched. On the third hand(lol I have 3 hands) NH is the second most sold Switch game so Nintendo is likely keeping a very close but silent eye on customer feedback. 
So I guess just wait and see but don't get your hopes up, or you'll be setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## McRibbie (Jun 8, 2021)

I’m expecting an update at the end of this month/the start of next month (despite the Nook Shopping items added in the last update), so given how the last Nintendo Direct we got the Mario items announced, it seems pretty likely that the next update is going to be announced at E3.

However, I’m not expecting anything specific. There’s a load of stuff we know’s going to be happening at some point, going by what’s turned up in the past couple of update datamines... but given my disappointment with the Mario update and the most recent one, it’s best that I go in with reasonable expectations.

But on the other hand IT’S E3, NEW SERIES OF AMIIBO, MAYBE SAMUSHUNTER WAS RIGHT AND KAPP’N’S TURNING UP THIS SUMMER, GO CRAZY

...see you back in a week, then.

P.S. that new Warioware that survey was asking about’d be pretty sweet too


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 8, 2021)

LokiBoy said:


> Awe that's so disheartening. I only just started playing again and have heard that lots of people have been losing interest in the game because of a lack of updates and when updates do happen, apparently they are very minimal, nothing grand.
> 
> Im staying hopefully for E3, if they can give Smash a huge spotlight, they should be able to give Animal Cross a huge spotlight. Smash isn't even nearly as big as Animal Crossing is.



I wouldn’t say i’m losing interest per say just not confident in Nintendo with this game at this point.   I still play pretty regularly and enjoy what i do play, but we paid $60 for an incomplete game after a delay and it hasn’t gotten any better. I do love the events so far, so it’s definitely better in that regard. there’s a lot of things missing though. So i don’t know  I’m hopeful it gets better but it’s hard to watch as someone who has been playing since it was on the GC. We’ll see though! I could be totally wrong


----------



## JellyBeans (Jun 8, 2021)

i'm trying my best not to expect too much with this, because in the past we've gotten overly excited and then been more disappointed than we probably would've been ordinarily. at the same time i'm holding out a little bit of hope that as it's such a big event, we'll surely get at least a little something, plus it's the summer and the game has been out for just over a year - surely it's the ideal time to announce some of the things we've been speculating about?


----------



## Pintuition (Jun 8, 2021)

I am expecting some sort of an announcement of something AC-related at E3. I think it would be wild if they didn't say something or tease something, even if it's just new amiibos of the characters they added in NH or something. So I'm expecting some sort of new products like new amiibos or an update or something.

That said, I'm trying to meter my personal expectations of what that announcement actually is. To be honest, I am assuming the update will not be massive like everyone is hoping. We've all gotten our expectations up before and been disappointed. So I am preparing to be disappointed but hoping to be pleasantly surprised. I don't want to get my hopes up this time. If there's a massive update then great. If not, I'm not going to get upset about it.


----------



## azurill (Jun 8, 2021)

It would be nice if we get a big update with E3. Even if they just say what to expect for the rest of the year. Trying not to get my hopes up. It would be nice if they let us know if Brewster or tortimers island will ever come back. I will still enjoy NH but if we don’t at least get some information on future updates I think the rest of the updates will just be small updates. Focusing on events that are already in game and maybe a few new items.


----------



## sole918 (Jun 8, 2021)

I hope that there are mini 3ds games that save progress like oras and xy or new leaf etc.




P.S. I've played acnh

	Post automatically merged: Jun 8, 2021

Offtopic but if u have an empty slot in the legends studio u can buy other legends cars lol
Just like this EB220


----------



## Kg1595 (Jun 8, 2021)

I’m more optimistic that we will see a larger update at E3.  This has been the longest gap between updates, and it just feels like they are holding something back for E3.  It was roughly this time last year that the big diving/Luna update came out, and now would be the perfect time for significant content to drop as interest plateaus.  This is one of Nintendo’s top titles, and I just don’t see them walking away from it just yet without another major update.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 8, 2021)

I am not expecting so much and quite frankly I doubt that they will show a big update at E3. Its probably going to be a small update with new seasonal items and nothing really special. Don't mean to sound like a Debbie Downer, but at this point after we've waited so long its really getting to the point where I am just fed up of getting my hopes up.


----------



## Rika092 (Jun 8, 2021)

Experience from past Nintendo E3s taught me the best way to avoid disappointment is to not set any expectations.. lol 

Jokes aside, i'm not really expecting any major updates to the game to be honest. I think this game is on its life cycle management phase, basically not a whole lot of resources/funding from Nintendo will be allocated to it vs other games that are still preparing for launch. I anticipate they will continue to push out regular updates throughout time, but i'd be really surprised if there are anything significant coming up (at least not on E3)


----------



## RollingAntony (Jun 8, 2021)

We know that there should be an update coming up in order to activate the Fireworks event on August, but other than that, there is no reason to expect anything, much less something game-changing, at E3. I personally think a Zelda item drop similar to the 1.8 update would be the best case scenario but it can also be as simple as adding some new seasonal items, activate Fireworks and wait for the activation of Halloween event on September.

The game is as complete as any other game and Nintendo is pretty happy with the results as it has had a big positive impact on the company. I don't think there are many key financial reasons to pour huge resources into the game, but anything extra added on top of a quality game would be a great surprise.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 8, 2021)

[deleted]


----------



## IonicKarma (Jun 8, 2021)

I would love nothing more than something big Animal Crossing related to get announced at E3 but I don't really see it happening.  Most likely if anything, we will get a short segment of upcoming events, some maybe new, but I doubt we will get any major additions to the game or any other new game.  Maybe Brewster will finally make an appearance?


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 8, 2021)

I’m not expecting much, as you’re bound to be disappointed if you expect too much. It’s better not to have unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 8, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> You have to understand that after a year and a half, I really  thought there would be more content added. This game to me just feels like an outside designer simulator. It's like they took the premise of Happy Home Designer, but expanded to the outside without the features to move/rotate furniture in the click and drag mode.
> 
> I wouldn't had bought the game on launch day If have known what I know now. I remember thinking to myself that I wished I had waited on buying this game and or experiencing it until January 2021. When the end of 2020 rolled in, this game wasn't as far as I thought it would had been for update progression. Almost everything feels the same and not much has really evolved or changed, therefore it just feels too repetitive.
> 
> ...



He is just replying to the thread’s topic. I know you aren’t happy with the game. I think the game is anything but complete to me. Posting in every thread about this isn’t going to change it or change how others feel and I don’t see anything wrong with him feeling differently. Just wanted to let you know we are well aware how you feel, but try not to start fights. You’re entitled to express your opinion but you shouldn’t start arguments with people when they feel differently and since the thread is just asking about what we want to see at E3. I’m not trying to make you feel bad. Your opinions are valid, but there is a time and place.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jun 8, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> You have to understand that after a year and a half, I really  thought there would be more content added. *snip to reduce length*


Cool. You can feel like that, I hope you can find fun on this game or other games on the future.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 8, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> I’m not expecting much, as you’re bound to be disappointed if you expect too much. It’s better not to have unrealistic expectations.


I'm 75% certain they will have some "big" news.
Big being the size of one of the earlier updates that brought redd or diving.

But im also not bothered if it doesn't happen as its already one of my favourite games of all time.

I do agree though that no one should pin actual emotional investment into the event.
There is no way of knowing if anything will be said, and if it is, to what extent it will be.
Its very possible we will get nothing more to the game other than the occasional item and I think people do need to make peace with that idea.
Its one of the major down sides to updates.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 8, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> He is just replying to the thread’s topic. I know you aren’t happy with the game. I think the game is anything but complete to me. Posting in every thread about this isn’t going to change it or change how others feel and I don’t see anything wrong with him feeling differently. Just wanted to let you know we are well aware how you feel, but try not to start fights. You’re entitled to express your opinion but you shouldn’t start arguments with people when they feel differently and since the thread is just asking about what we want to see at E3. I’m not trying to make you feel bad. Your opinions are valid, but there is a time and place.


I am only being honest because the moment when someone tries to hope for what they want and they don't get it. I see the arguments all the day. "Oh stop asking for Brewster he's never going to return" and then "Oh well if you really don't like the game then why do you talk?" Just realize that if I didn't have to worry so much of what people think I always feel the need to defend myself just in case there is people trying to shame me just because I have a different perspective. In no ways that I am hating or trying to change others opinions don't misunderstand that.

The problem I have is that many people on this site don't seem to understand the difference between having an actual valid opinion and then having to be attacked by others who simply don't agree with you. Its a hurtful feeling.  That is one of the reasons why I haven't been talking or expressing how I really feel because the moment I do that I know whats going to happen.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 8, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I am only being honest because the moment when someone tries to hope for what they want and they don't get it. I see the arguments all the day. "Oh stop asking for Brewster he's never going to return" and then "Oh well if you really don't like the game then why do you talk?" Just realize that if I didn't have to worry so much of what people think I always feel the need to defend myself just in case there is people trying to shame me just because I have a different perspective. In no ways that I am hating or trying to change others opinions don't misunderstand that.
> 
> The problem I have is that many people on this site don't seem to understand the difference between having an actual valid opinion and then having to be attacked by others who simply don't agree with you. Its a hurtful feeling.  That is one of the reasons why I haven't been talking or expressing how I really feel because the moment I do that I know whats going to happen.



I get that. I do remember the thread that you are talking about and I did not like that as well. I do think it is great to share your opinions, but I think it is more appropriate to go in length about it in a topic asking for opinions on the game rather than what you expect from E3.

Many people? I’m sorry you feel that way. :/ I personally think most people aren’t trying to attack you and they do understand, but I get that it is difficult to trust and post things without being anxious how people feel. If you want to discuss this more in a dm, I’m always happy to lend an ear.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 8, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I am only being honest because the moment when someone tries to hope for what they want and they don't get it. I see the arguments all the day. "Oh stop asking for Brewster he's never going to return" and then "Oh well if you really don't like the game then why do you talk?" Just realize that if I didn't have to worry so much of what people think I always feel the need to defend myself just in case there is people trying to shame me just because I have a different perspective. In no ways that I am hating or trying to change others opinions don't misunderstand that.
> 
> The problem I have is that many people on this site don't seem to understand the difference between having an actual valid opinion and then having to be attacked by others who simply don't agree with you. Its a hurtful feeling.  That is one of the reasons why I haven't been talking or expressing how I really feel because the moment I do that I know whats going to happen.


I don’t think anyone on this site is specifically out to get you. I’ve seen tons of opposing views and opinions posted, and the most that comes from it is a mature debate. I’ve never seen a place that is more capable of having adult conversations without personally attacking or insulting someone.

I think that everyone should be allowed to express their opinion without feeling like they are going to be bashed for it. I hope for Copper and Booker to return. I know that’s very unlikely, but it’s fun to speculate how they’d be implemented in the game _if they were_ to return.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2021)

I'm not really expecting anything.
Not to mention the team that did New Horizons is working on Splatoon 3 now.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 8, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I'm not really expecting anything.
> Not to mention the team that did New Horizons is working on Splatoon 3 now.


Is it 100% the same people making Splatoon 3 or is it just like the same company?
Just wondering if it's possible for them to have multiple teams working on more than 1 project.

I genuinely have no idea how that kind of thing works.


----------



## Seastar (Jun 8, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Is it 100% the same people making Splatoon 3 or is it just like the same company?
> Just wondering if it's possible for them to have multiple teams working on more than 1 project.
> 
> I genuinely have no idea how that kind of thing works.


I don't know exactly, but I just know the team that does Splatoon does Animal Crossing now.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 8, 2021)

I'm not hoping for too much because I don't want to get let down. There probably will be something mentioned in e3 but probably nothing too big. Since some of the people who made splatoon 2 also made animal crossing, maybe nothing will happen because they are focused on splatoon 3, but Nintendo is unpredictable, so point is, don't get those hopes too high, expect something, but nothing game changing like qol updates


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 8, 2021)

I'm a gambling man, I want to hope and be optimistic for a big update come E3. If that doesn't happen, sure I'll be disappointed, but my heart was already destroyed by Pokemon, so I'll survive. The current state of the game is still decent, so I can see them leaving it as is too.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 8, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> The current state of the game is still decent, so I can see them leaving it as is too.


See, that's what I'm worried about. Lots of people (including me) what at least something added into the game. And something good, so we won't get bored 1 day later. The game already gets hate on this forum (which i don't really care about because cal me wierd, but I like learning about what people don't like about the game and why) and I can bet you all my tbt that if Nintendo add anything in the game, a lot of people will be mad. Sure some people probably won't care, but there's probably going to be more hate than love here


----------



## Jaco (Jun 8, 2021)

LokiBoy said:


> What do you mean by camera expansions? Like the camera in the game where you can take pictures of your character? Or do you mean like we can zoom out?



A camera parameter related to how far the camera can move south (and only south) was expanded in the most recent datamine.

This has zero impact on current gameplay but 



Spoiler



has caused some people to speculate that something "might" be showing up south of our island (working from the assumption that code is only fiddled with if it needs to be). Other players don't think this means anything and is either coincidental or a bug fix.


----------



## Eevees (Jun 8, 2021)

I like the game just fine, but more updates would be nice.. I have hopes for more events and updates which are cool.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 8, 2021)

I am just going to say this and I am going to be real here. Also please understand *this is not meant to attack anyone who is enjoying the game or to attack the game this is just what I want to see in the game at E3. Also please understand that I am only expressing how I really feel and I am not trying to sound like a "negative" person.*

I know there is going to be people out there trying so hard to defend this game, but right now we need an update a big one. If its another small update with seasonal updates and they show nothing but the Fireworks event then that is the time that people will finally had enough and explode with outrage. I seen this happened before with Sword and Shield where once the creator announced that there would only Galar Pokemon in the Pokedex that was the thing to set people off. Its the same thing with Animal Crossing New Horizons. Like I mentioned before if they just show it at E3 and it turns out to be a small update with seasonal updates and the Fireworks event and they tell us NOTHING about the future of the game then its going to be bad.  

Also if the game wasn't at E3 then that would be strange considering that the game has sold so well and even though people are not playing it as much there are those who still want to play but they need to have a reason to play the game. That is the reason why it needs a huge update. You can say whatever you want about the game "being fine the way it is" but you cannot deny there is room for improvement and to give more info on what the future for this game will be. If Nintendo can be transparent with the community at E3 and they tell us what their plans are for New Horizons we can understand and rest easy so that way there should be no more guessing after this.

TLTR: I would want to see a big update to this game with new features, content, and to have more information of what the game is going to offer in the future. I am not asking for much and I know this is wishful thinking, but thats what I want to see.


----------



## Serabee (Jun 8, 2021)

It'd definitely be cool to get an announcement of a huge update!
...But I'm not gonna expect anything, lol. Chances are, at least one announcement Nintendo has for E3 will excite me (since I play multiple different games/series) but I'm not getting my hopes up for anything. That way I'm guaranteed not to be disappointed 

And, for the record, I'm also hoping for a big content update at some point. But here's the thing- I'm pretty much positive we'll eventually get most of the things we're hoping for, like The Roost and shop upgrades and such. Now, I'm not counting on some of the wilder things I've seen people suggest... but I'm confident we'll get a lot of things eventually that'll make it bigger and better than previous games. I had the same thoughts when Sims 4 came out- EVERYONE cried about what it didn't have, and now it has 99% of the things people wanted, and the things they wanted are bigger and better than they've been in previous games (like people whined like babies over wanting toddlers, now we have them, and they're way better than toddlers in previous games). At this point, I'm content to be patient and wait. Like I said, I'm confident we'll get a lot of good stuff eventually (look at how they're still updating Pocket Camp- why would Nintendo stop updating a popular game like ACNH anytime soon?) We just gotta be patient. Would it be better if we had those things at launch, or they were guaranteed to be coming next month? But, as of right now, they're not. And I don't see a point in stewing over what we COULD have when I'd rather enjoy what we DO have.


----------



## Ganucci (Jun 8, 2021)

So currently they have all the Nook Shopping items in the game until the end of July. They have nothing past that, not even holidays. My prediction is that E3 will only present us with a "Look forward to another ACNH update next month". Then in July we'll get a tweet with a video announcing what's next.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 8, 2021)

Ganucci said:


> So currently they have all the Nook Shopping items in the game until the end of July. They have nothing past that, not even holidays. My prediction is that E3 will only present us with a "Look forward to another ACNH update next month". Then in July we'll get a tweet with a video announcing what's next.


Thats why I miss trailers because last year they gave us a clue of what the update is all about and at the very end of the trailer they tease another update coming soon which got me and I'm pretty sure a lot of people interested. That is the part that is missing. Because they are doing most of their announcements on Twitter most of the time it just doesn't feel right. I am not sure what they are doing, but this is a problem I noticed for the past few months. The Sanrio update trailer was the last time we saw an actual update.


----------



## LokiBoy (Jun 8, 2021)

Seastar said:


> I'm not really expecting anything.
> Not to mention the team that did New Horizons is working on Splatoon 3 now.



I’m not too worried about that. Often times one company will get a team to make a game, those are the bigger developers. Then when it’s released they will often pass the updates over to a smaller less accomplished team to add small content updates to the game while the bigger team focuses on the next big thing.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 8, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Thats why I miss trailers because last year they gave us a clue of what the update is all about and at the very end of the trailer they tease another update coming soon which got me and I'm pretty sure a lot of people interested. That is the part that is missing. Because they are doing most of their announcements on Twitter most of the time it just doesn't feel right. I am not sure what they are doing, but this is a problem I noticed for the past few months. The Sanrio update trailer was the last time we saw an actual update.


Yeah what happened to those? At least they showed us what was coming instead of blindly adding it in without telling anyone. I know the last updates were just minor holidays , but still they could have at least made a short trailer showing us taht


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 9, 2021)

I don't know anything more than anyone else, so this is all just me guessing. The impression I got from the statement Nintendo released is that the Nintendo Direct is going to be focused on new games. I could see them possibly slipping a few minutes of an AC update in there if it's something big, but I'm not expecting it. It's also possible they could show something in the Treehouse presentation, but I think Nintendo is going to have plenty of new stuff at E3, and I think whatever AC update they have in store next will be saved for later in the month.

From the Nintendo website (source)

*Nintendo Direct | E3 2021*
Tune in for roughly 40 minutes of info focused exclusively on software—mostly releasing in 2021—for the Nintendo Switch™ system. 

*Nintendo Treehouse: Live | E3 2021*
Stick around after the Nintendo Direct presentation for roughly 3 hours of deep dives into select games with those who know them best, as Nintendo of America’s Treehouse staff and guests stream live gameplay and commentary.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 9, 2021)

Expectations? If I had to be super honest, probably something holiday event related or whatever. Maybe a few new items. I can even see a third museum floor being added in

Hopes? The above + Entire furniture series being brought back + Tortimer Island and/or Café


----------



## Hsn97 (Jun 9, 2021)

I have very low expectations for E3, purely because I’m fed up of being let down by Nintendo. I’ve accepted that the game we have isn’t and probably never will be the amazing AC game we all hoped it would be.


----------



## Bilaz (Jun 9, 2021)

I’m just -_- do we reaaaaally need that many splatoon games


----------



## bebebese (Jun 9, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> I’m just -_- do we reaaaaally need that many splatoon games


lmao that was my reaction back when they showed that teaser, although I was also a bit pleased as I had wanted to try it myself but thought 2 was too old to get into. 
I was going to say that surely nothing much changes between Splatoon titles but... the same could be said about AC or most of Nintendo's big IPs


----------



## Starboard (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm not going to expect anything major but what I want most to be announced is Tortimer's island, since that actually adds gameplay. My other most-wanted things are unbreakable tools, for Cyrus to change my furniture colours himself and Gyroids. And Brewster I guess since he's a staple. Though I think I'm expecting too much of the game judging by what we've already gotten, even beyond E3. Even Tortimer's island seems like too big of an update. I still have an inkling that they might pull a Welcome Amiibo-type update towards the very end which might add a lot of stuff. Anyway even if something not on my list is announced I'll be happy, since at least it's something.


----------



## wolfie1 (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm not expecting anything at all, but if for some reason, Nintendo decides to announce an update, I'm betting on more new and past Nook Mile items that I'll use for a whole day and then toss in the storage, and past events, such as the Fireworks Show. That's it.


----------



## charmingpeach (Jun 9, 2021)

E3 is one of the biggest events in the video game industry, Nintendo would be a fool not to showcase its best selling game at the moment. Considering the popularity for Animal Crossing is decreasing at a fast pace according to Google statistics and the backlash the last update got with even content creators in Youtube becoming quite disappointed and many people giving up and going back to New Leaf -myself included, I get my AC itch scratched there-, it would be wise to drop a big update now. Now, I'm not Nintendo, but their update schedule really weirds me out. We know they are gatekeeping a lot of content back according to the code although it goes without saying that they are pushing it a little far with how slow they are dropping it, unless they plan to drop it all at once, which is not a good idea as at this point since plenty of fans have been alienated after a year and a half.

Do I expect Nintendo to at least mention the game? I do, but they are unpredictable enough that they are hard to read, look at Super Mario Party's update 2 years in and tell me that is not a strange decision. I would keep expectations low as always, especially given our experience with this game. This AC game specifically is not for everyone and it's okay to accept that and move on, I personally am hoping for a new Style Boutique announcement, so try to put that energy into being open about other franchises!


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 9, 2021)

I don't expect anything great. In fact I have stopped playing all together because well, lack of content and how the game feels empty. I only came here because I saw this thread on the main threads page and thought, maybe someone knows something about it and I am curious.
Reason why I don't expect anything great is that we have already have a year for them to be done dripping holiday and seasonal content as "extra content". The one year mark was back in March. It is June now. Whatever update that is coming, I feel like it is going to be pretty small.
Maybe others are right and there will be something a little bigger like how they added swimming last year. However, a one year wait doesn't seem like that it matches. And considering the game takes place on a deserted island, swimming was kind of a give in. I am just surprised it wasn't in the game from launch. Even if it was just limited on how far from the island you could go.
That is just my feelings on it and I am sure other people have other perspectives which is absolutely fine. At the end of the day, I just feel like there isn't anything going to be all that great. Unless it is paid DLC.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 9, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I don't expect anything great. In fact I have stopped playing all together because well, lack of content and how the game feels empty. I only came here because I saw this thread on the main threads page and thought, maybe someone knows something about it and I am curious.
> Reason why I don't expect anything great is that we have already have a year for them to be done dripping holiday and seasonal content as "extra content". The one year mark was back in March. It is June now. Whatever update that is coming, I feel like it is going to be pretty small.
> Maybe others are right and there will be something a little bigger like how they added swimming last year. However, a one year wait doesn't seem like that it matches. And considering the game takes place on a deserted island, swimming was kind of a give in. I am just surprised it wasn't in the game from launch. Even if it was just limited on how far from the island you could go.
> That is just my feelings on it and I am sure other people have other perspectives which is absolutely fine. At the end of the day, I just feel like there isn't anything going to be all that great. Unless it is paid DLC.


Paid Dlc is probably going to be what Nintendo does eventually. It's probably going to split the community apart, but I don't think Nintendo cares at this point. They just care if they get their money. And I don't blame you for not expecting anything great. Right now Nintendo is as silent as a ninja about what's coming to the game. So here's the three things Nintendo might do:
1: Add new content. Whether it be big or small, as long as Nintendo adds something I'll be happy and I'm sure others will be too.

2: Make paid dlc: I personally think this is a dumb idea unless it's a really big update. Otherwise if not adding anything at e3 will split the community, paid Dlc is probably going to be even worse. I don't like it when companies anger their fans for extra money.

3: Not adding anything. Sure some people might be fine with it, but I don't think this option is going to be very good. This will make people who are expecting something mad, and people who already dislike the game even more mad.
Point is, this is just my opinion on everything so you don't have to agree with me. Yell all you like, I said what I said


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 9, 2021)

Boring answer here, but I'd just wait out for whatever Nintendo gives us. Though, it would be nice to have more significant updates that aren't primarily made for events.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jun 9, 2021)

I think they’ll hint towards a July update but I doubt it’ll be anything major, tbh.


----------



## eggie_ (Jun 9, 2021)

what do i want to see? probably the same as most other people here lol. brewster, gyroids, and god pls give me qol. let me set ordinances and limit how many flowers spawn!! and i hope if they bring brewster back that its not just like a phone app like what they did with katrina. katrina was probably the PERFECT npc to use as a traveling sales person in the plaza, so i hope it doesnt indicate a trend or anything as far as that goes. 

oooo i hope we also see them do something cool with label. like i hope she rejoins able sisters and gets a little upstairs to sell accessories (but not just her brand of accessories). nooks cranny could also use an update imo. but thats all stuff i would _want _to see.

_as far as what im expecting,_ i could see them adding new furniture sets and adding items onto already existing events. but honestly thats it. i really dont expect an update to be that huge.


----------



## LokiBoy (Jun 9, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> I’m just -_- do we reaaaaally need that many splatoon games



I couldn’t agree more. I feel like a game like a platoon only need one releasing per generation, then add content to that game over the course of that generation. Why make another game like it when their going to have the same graphics and Content. Animal crossing only releases one game per generation if you don’t count the spin offs.


----------



## McRibbie (Jun 9, 2021)

LokiBoy said:


> I couldn’t agree more. I feel like a game like a platoon only need one releasing per generation, then add content to that game over the course of that generation. Why make another game like it when their going to have the same graphics and Content. Animal crossing only releases one game per generation if you don’t count the spin offs.


Yeah, given Splatoon 2's basically been left sitting there for another couple of years, they ended that game's content WAY too soon (which is probably why they reran the Splatfests last year, but then again, LOL COVID DELAYS) but they'd _definitely_ started development of Splatoon 3 by then (which is why the final Splatfest is the "hey, so we've got a couple of concepts in mind, which one should we do?" one)

But on the other hand, Splatoon and AC are the same team, sure... but they're for the most part different devs, so I don't think one's effecting the other. Same producers, same art director, but different directors, different sound directors... as well as a load of Nintendo devs who cycle around various projects in Nintendo EPD.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm not expecting to see Animal Crossing at E3, though I wouldn't mind them showing off the first massive update in over a year.


----------



## meggiewes (Jun 9, 2021)

I would like to at least see a "keep your eyes open for the next seasonal update in Animal Crossing" if we don't get anything else, because they need to unlock the fall events again.

To be honest, ACNH is starting to feel a little bit like the Sims 4. Very pretty. Lovely building. But it just isn't deep enough. I love building in ACNH, but even I'm starting to get a bit bored. 

E3 is the perfect time to announce something because it always gets a lot of media attention. I would be pretty surprised if they didn't announce anything at all.


----------



## StephOnACNL (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm hoping they announce new content. I know some would be disappointed, but I wouldn't mind paid dlc as long as it isn't more than $30. With that I hope they bring back Club Tortimer or something like it. I miss being able to interact with random players in that way. I also hope we get The Roost back, the ability to change the resident services design like we could town hall in new leaf. I'm also hoping for more diy's of course


----------



## LokiBoy (Jun 9, 2021)

StephOnACNL said:


> I'm hoping they announce new content. I know some would be disappointed, but I wouldn't mind paid dlc as long as it isn't more than $30. With that I hope they bring back Club Tortimer or something like it. I miss being able to interact with random players in that way. I also hope we get The Roost back, the ability to change the resident services design like we could town hall in new leaf. I'm also hoping for more diy's of course



I want more museum expansions with fish, bugs, fossils, and art that is even harder to get.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2021



meggiewes said:


> I would like to at least see a "keep your eyes open for the next seasonal update in Animal Crossing" if we don't get anything else, because they need to unlock the fall events again.
> 
> To be honest, ACNH is starting to feel a little bit like the Sims 4. Very pretty. Lovely building. But it just isn't deep enough. I love building in ACNH, but even I'm starting to get a bit bored.
> 
> E3 is the perfect time to announce something because it always gets a lot of media attention. I would be pretty surprised if they didn't announce anything at all.



I gotta say, I was really disappointed that they made the village seem so dumbed down. Interacting with villagers used to be so much more fun. What happened to getting all sorts of quests?


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 10, 2021)

My advice: keep your expectations in check.  It will prevent you from being disappointed.


----------



## Dracule (Jun 10, 2021)

Jaco said:


> Also, a recent patch fixed an obscure "bug" where players could put fences down on their dock if a custom path was placed (are the devs trying to clear that space to reserve for someone with a boat?).



Honestly, my hopes for E3 and this speculation is that one major thing being possibly reintroduced are RV (or in this case, *boat*) cards for the small dock when you scan them in. They already have a plethora of items from the RV series, and this gives them a chance to release some new series collection to complement the theme of New Horizons. It’s definitely a really low chance, but I’m still hoping it’ll be implemented at some point.

Other than that, I still have hopes for SOMETHING pretty significant for New Horizons at E3, but I’ve been trying not to get too excited. I don’t want to be disappointed. Mah heart fragile QQ. TuT


----------



## Neprezi (Jun 10, 2021)

I feel like it's a given that we'll get brewster _eventually_, so my wishlist is as follows:
1. Reintroduce more old furniture sets. It feels like 90% of the furniture in this game are just recolors of the same 10 or so sets. 
2. Ceiling furniture a la happy home designer and pocket camp
3. Adding a minigames system, either something similar to the island tours from ACNL (unlikely) or bringing back the NES games from ACGC (waaaay unlikely lol)

I don't think any of these will actually happen, but you can dream right? lol


----------



## Lanstar (Jun 10, 2021)

Whatever we get is what we get. I won't have any expectations at all in that event - Not even for other game reveals.

Anyways, I think there's a new lesson to be learned about buying games in the modern era:

_Never buy a game for what it potentially may have in the future. Buy a game based on what it has at the moment._

I.e.: Assume no updates will "fix" a game you're buying, and see the game for what it is in its current form. And if its current form doesn't look good to you, don't buy the game - not even if the game vaguely promises updates.

This doesn't just apply to Animal Crossing: Games like Super Mario Party and Mario Maker are also prime examples of players expecting updates to "fix the game" - Yet did the developers even promise such specific fixes in the first place? Not at all! It's just the heavily gamer entitlement mentality that makes us think they may implement them.

The mentality of expecting updates that the makers never promised will forever make the consumer the fool.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 10, 2021)

Lanstar said:


> Whatever we get is what we get. I won't have any expectations at all in that event - Not even for other game reveals.
> 
> Anyways, I think there's a new lesson to be learned about buying games in the modern era:
> 
> ...


That maybe so, but Nintendo said that they will "update" the game when they see more people play it to discover surprises. With all due respect I know Animal Crossing does have a lot of secrets but many people in general don't play the game to look for hidden surprises they just want to see the game improve and have content. I think Nintendo misunderstand the concept of an "update" since they are so out of touch of how modern games usually update with new content.


----------



## Lanstar (Jun 10, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> That maybe so, but Nintendo said that they will "update" the game when they see more people play it to discover surprises. With all due respect I know Animal Crossing does have a lot of secrets but many people in general don't play the game to look for hidden surprises they just want to see the game improve and have content. I think Nintendo misunderstand the concept of an "update" since they are so out of touch of how modern games usually update with new content.


They said they will add, in a vague manner, "Updates".

They did *NOT* say  Brewster, Gyroida, Tortimer Island, Gracie Shop Upgrade, Villager Visits, Rococo Furniture, fixed up dialogue, beach terraforming, or anything else like that will be added.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm not expecting anything, but some kind of QoL update would be nice. Not necessarily on E3, just sometime in the game's life. But I am not even expecting that.

I am expecting Nintendo to reveal something during E3, whatever that may. Botw2, something Metroid, more news on the Pokemon games, ect. Not all of these games or even any of them. But for Nintendo to have a spot on E3, they need to have to show something for it. Unless it's just a 40 minute stream of a blank screen lol.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 10, 2021)

Personally I don’t really care too strongly either way about an update announcement. I would enjoy an update, I always do, but I also like the game as is and am still enjoying myself, so why set myself up for disappointment by expecting some imaginary update? It would be nice to have some more items which would accommodate a range of different aesthetics, which does not seem outside the realm of possibility based on previous updates. I don’t think items are lacking in terms of number really, but I do think more fantasy/ modern/ creepy etc item lines would be fun and inject some new design inspiration (in part I was convinced by people here that this would be a valuable addition to the game.) it’s a nice to have not need to have for me, but it will be interesting to see what happens.

Mainly, (though I think maybe this is an unpopular opinion) I would rather have no update than paid dlc. Even though I would buy it and certainly get my money’s worth. I just hate the model where you buy a game and have to keep buying new content for it every x months/ years/whenever. I know that is the popular model now, and I’m a grumpy old person. But I just don’t like it.

the only thing I really strongly would want would be more spots for villagers, since they are my favorite part of the game. But of course I don’t expect that to happen, and I know it is an unlikely hope.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jun 10, 2021)

I don't have any expectations for anything NH related being shown at E3, lol. If they show something, cool! I'll eagerly await the update that puts whatever they show us into the game. If they don't show anything, that's cool too! I'll keep playing the game daily at the more-or-less minimum level I'm already playing it at, no problem.

I'll note that in terms of _what I would like_ from Nintendo's E3 presentation, an NH update is lower on that priority list for me, tbh. There's just other potential games out there that I'd like to see Nintendo cover ahead of NH.


----------



## azurill (Jun 10, 2021)

Lanstar said:


> They said they will add, in a vague manner, "Updates".
> 
> They did *NOT* say  Brewster, Gyroida, Tortimer Island, Gracie Shop Upgrade, Villager Visits, Rococo Furniture, fixed up dialogue, beach terraforming, or anything else like that will be added.


I think you have a good point. My problem is I didn’t expect certain things to be in updates. I expected Brewster, diving and many others things in the base game. It is my own fault for expecting certain things. I think if they do have another animal crossing or just another game with this sort of update system I will be waiting for awhile before buying to see what happens.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 10, 2021)

Lanstar said:


> They said they will add, in a vague manner, "Updates".
> 
> They did *NOT* say  Brewster, Gyroida, Tortimer Island, Gracie Shop Upgrade, Villager Visits, Rococo Furniture, fixed up dialogue, beach terraforming, or anything else like that will be added.


That's a good point but Nintendo is just better off listening to what the fans want at this point. I hate to come off rude but, just because Nintendo didn't directly say that all that stuff the fans (including me) want, doesn't mean it's just not going to happen at all. Nintendo expanded the qr code design thingy to 100, and that was highly requested, so clearly they do listen to us. So, trying to say this in the nicest way possible, just know that Nintendo has a habit of surprising us, and maybe that surprise will be a better update to the game. So maybe don't say it's 100% never going to happen because I'm sure it will, you just have to be patient


----------



## Lanstar (Jun 10, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> That's a good point but Nintendo is just better off listening to what the fans want at this point. I hate to come off rude but, just because Nintendo didn't directly say that all that stuff the fans (including me) want, doesn't mean it's just not going to happen at all. Nintendo expanded the qr code design thingy to 100, and that was highly requested, so clearly they do listen to us. So, trying to say this in the nicest way possible, just know that Nintendo has a habit of surprising us, and maybe that surprise will be a better update to the game. So maybe don't say it's 100% never going to happen because I'm sure it will, you just have to be patient


They might add them, they might not add them. But my point is more about_ spending money_ on the game and expecting that the features not in the game will be there in the future. And that. I'm afraid, is quite the losing gambit for the consumer.

For the consumer to win, they must hold back purchasing until they know that all the features they want *will* be in the game. Goodwill of features should be put in the finished product, or at least transparent that they'll come in updates - Not from forcing mindgames on whether to put the features in or not.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 11, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> That's a good point but Nintendo is just better off listening to what the fans want at this point. I hate to come off rude but, just because Nintendo didn't directly say that all that stuff the fans (including me) want, doesn't mean it's just not going to happen at all. Nintendo expanded the qr code design thingy to 100, and that was highly requested, so clearly they do listen to us. So, trying to say this in the nicest way possible, just know that Nintendo has a habit of surprising us, and maybe that surprise will be a better update to the game. So maybe don't say it's 100% never going to happen because I'm sure it will, you just have to be patient


Come on now, it is by no means Nintendo’s job to listen to the fans. That can go downhill sometimes, I mean just look at Fire Emblem Fates…


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jun 11, 2021)

Holding my expectations very low here tbh. I stopped playing the game for some months now due to the fact that there's nothing at the moment that keeps me motivated to continue playing it. Because of this, I even started to slowly losing my interest in Animal Crossing in general. If they gonna announce something for NH on this E3, then I hope it's this time an update which is worth to look forward.


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 11, 2021)

it would be cool but i dont have much hope tbh


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Jun 11, 2021)

No expectations is probably the best bet right now. If we get anything, cool! If we get nothing, it is what it is I guess.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 11, 2021)

Since we are getting a 40 minute treehouse video, it's very possible we will see a trailer for v1.11. Whether or not it's a big update is something we cannot really predict. There's not much happening in Animal Crossing coming up other than firework shows in August, so maybe it's possible we will see something good coming our way.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 11, 2021)

wishful thinking but alll I want is the ability to play new leaf music instead. or turn off the hourly music and just hear the sounds. Please god I hate the hourly music so much


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 11, 2021)

Just clarifying on the coverage - there is a 40 minute Nintendo Direct and a 3 hour Treehouse presentation after, so there will be 3 hours and 40 minutes of Nintendo coverage in total. The Direct usually focuses on reveals and the Treehouse usually focuses on gameplay, but a few years back, they revealed a Metroid game during the Treehouse, which surprised a lot of people.

There's only been one Nintendo Direct since ACNH released (in February announcing the Mario items). All of the other Animal Crossing update announcements have been independent.


----------



## LokiBoy (Jun 12, 2021)

Dracule said:


> Honestly, my hopes for E3 and this speculation is that one major thing being possibly reintroduced are RV (or in this case, *boat*) cards for the small dock when you scan them in. They already have a plethora of items from the RV series, and this gives them a chance to release some new series collection to complement the theme of New Horizons. It’s definitely a really low chance, but I’m still hoping it’ll be implemented at some point.
> 
> Other than that, I still have hopes for SOMETHING pretty significant for New Horizons at E3, but I’ve been trying not to get too excited. I don’t want to be disappointed. Mah heart fragile QQ. TuT



Yea, I wonder how they would introduce the RV Amiibo back into the game, its not like the RVs would make sense on the island, normally when you fly to another island you dont bring an RV with you lol. So that would be smart have the RV concept changed to maybe boats that the characters live in, and maybe once in a while a character might make a visit at random during the week. Having the RV Amiibo would allow us to choose which character could make a visit and have them come to visit immediately instead of waiting.


----------



## Romaki (Jun 12, 2021)

Anything would be nice. I feel like Nintendo really dropped the ball with the second year so far. Doesn't really feel like the type of "3 years worth of updates" we were promised. More NPC would be nice, but personally I'm more concerned about all the old furniture sets and all the new stuff ACPC has.


----------



## kemdi (Jun 12, 2021)

LokiBoy said:


> Yea, I wonder how they would introduce the RV Amiibo back into the game, its not like the RVs would make sense on the island, normally when you fly to another island you dont bring an RV with you lol. So that would be smart have the RV concept changed to maybe boats that the characters live in, and maybe once in a while a character might make a visit at random during the week. Having the RV Amiibo would allow us to choose which character could make a visit and have them come to visit immediately instead of waiting.


We've already seen some RV cards reintroduced via Sanrio. Also, the regular RV cards are already functional in the game and can be used to call their villagers to the campsite just like the regular 1-4 cards. Unless they disable the already working camper calling function, or reintroduce the furniture that was unlocked by the cards like in New Leaf, a reprint of the RV cards will be just like the reprints of series 1-4 cards and won't add anything new.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 12, 2021)

If Nintendo gives us anything AC related during their E3 presentation, I'm fully prepared for it to be a paid DLC announcement. I genuinely believe that's the only way we're ever going to see this game "complete".


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 12, 2021)

HopeForHyrule said:


> If Nintendo gives us anything AC related during their E3 presentation, I'm fully prepared for it to be a paid DLC announcement. I genuinely believe that's the only way we're ever going to see this game "complete".



I really hope that isn’t the case. Depending what it is, that might seriously make me never want to buy their games again, or play. I fear that they will think they can get away with what they did with NH with the next game, by drip feeding content and content that isn’t that exciting for half of the community (like redone HHD items such as school desks, random knick knacks, only two store upgrades, etc…). If the paid dlc is something like a specific item set collab like Rilakkuma, then, okay, that’s fine. Might not buy it  even if I got a gift card. If it is stuff that should be in the game for free, then yeah, not going to pay. 

My expectations are low; I just want a trailer telling us what our next update is. Ideally I want something new for AC and not just knick knacks to hang up or clothes. Cafe, food items, qol features…


----------



## Rairu (Jun 12, 2021)

Nintendo will do what they want, when they want and that's reason they are Nintendo and less of a sell out than most other companies IMO. They are selling out a lot more since Iwata, but they still treat their customers better than most when it comes to fan service and long term support of games. There's a lot more in NH's future, but when we'll see them will not in any way be affected by fans pressuring for them.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 12, 2021)

Even if its paid DLC I've no issue 

I've got more time out of this game than any game in the history of ever.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 12, 2021)

Rairu said:


> Nintendo will do what they want, when they want and that's reason they are Nintendo and less of a sell out than most other companies IMO. They are selling out a lot more since Iwata, but they still treat their customers better than most when it comes to fan service and long term support of games. There's a lot more in NH's future, but when we'll see them will not in any way be affected by fans pressuring for them.



I do agree with this, even as disgruntled as I am. I actually wasn’t aware there were issues with Nintendo until relatively recently along with my issues with the way they handled some things with ACNH.

Also wanted to point out — this is directed at no one, my comment was my opinion and how I feel. It’s perfectly fine to be willing to buy paid dlc (regardless if it should have been in the game for free) with money if you have the money, though personally I think that encourages the company to make another AC with drip fed content and/or locked behind a paywall, but as a casual Nintendo fan, it doesn’t really bother me what everyone else chooses to do. The only time it does is when others start criticizing me or lumping me with the too greedy, nitpicking, I like to complain group when I try to voice my opinion in a constructive way. Sorry if it was seen as a personal attack. Just want to clarify since I know things have gotten heated over a matter of a difference in opinions.


----------



## LokiBoy (Jun 12, 2021)

So just a theory, but maybe one of the reasons we aren't seeing very much new content as of lately is because they were busy optimizing the game for the coming hardware upgrade to the Switch Pro? I'm not sure how much time and resources would need to be put into that, but it seems like it would probably be something that they would need to focus especially when it looks like this thing is going to be dropping very soon. If you guys saw the new Mario vs Rabbids game reveal by Ubisoft, then you know that there is a new hardware upgrade.


----------



## Airysuit (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm not expecting anything for acnh in e3, just a small update for the summer by the end of june


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 13, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> Come on now, it is by no means Nintendo’s job to listen to the fans. That can go downhill sometimes, I mean just look at Fire Emblem Fates…


That doesn't always work out either. Star Fox for the Wii U and Metroid Federation Force both tanked so hard. Look at the Youtube trailer for MFF. Fans asked for a Metroid game. They gave them some kind of sports game that looked like ice curling and Disney-esque bionic soldiers. Look at those dislikes versus the likes.






A lot of fans are still asking for a lot of QoL updates and Nintendo slowly gave them extra storage space for items in home and QR slots. By the time we get another QoL update it will be 6 months considering it took them about that long between those two updates. I mean, the way this game capitalized on the pandemic and captured the eyes almost globally, they really ought to be getting the ball rolling and trying different things to ensure they keep a fanbase around long enough for late life sales and their next installment instead of just trying to milk it out.


----------



## Nintenshel (Jun 13, 2021)

I really hope they release a big update, like adding the upgraded nook's shop with more items and furniture, and maybe something new! I've had this idea since Wild World came out that they should make a way for us as players to have a shop of our own to formally sell items to friends playing online with each other instead of having to exchange by dropping stuff on the ground, or at least a formally trading option lol


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jun 14, 2021)

Tomorrow's the day. I stand by my prediction. It'll be small. I'm thinking it'll most likely be new villagers (and I wouldn't be surprised if it's Zelda villagers, considering the whole Zelda anniversary). I wouldn't be upset at all if they also included Zelda items (triforce, Master sword, fairy in a bottle PLEASE, outfits, etc). 

They won't show Brewster or anything interesting tomorrow. I'm willing to do a profile pic bet.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 14, 2021)

not an expectation, but personal wishlist

more storage>everything else


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 14, 2021)

I honestly don't think Animal Crossing will be shown at e3 in any capacity. I think we will just keep getting the Animal Crossing Direct updates. There will probably be a summer one at some point...but, I don't think e3 is the place. Kinda just expecting Nintendo to remind people to buy Mario Golf, hopefully show BotW2 with a release date, and maybe announce Mario Kart 9. The 'Switch Pro' is probably going to be shown as well (though, I couldn't care less).


----------



## RollingAntony (Jun 14, 2021)

LambdaDelta said:


> not an expectation, but personal wishlist
> 
> more storage>everything else







Now this is something I can support.


Who's ready for the new seasonal items? Or who's ready for AC to not be at E3 at all?


----------



## Beanz (Jun 14, 2021)

i don’t really have any expectations for E3. nintendo is probably going to throw another holiday at us or give us something small. of course i’m hoping for a big update but i don’t really expect that because well.. y’know nintendo, they could give us nothing. no matter what it is i expect some sort of hate because it’s not brewster.


----------



## Starboard (Jun 15, 2021)

Dang I thought I'd find out the news today but my time zone is like a whole day early lol. 

I'm only going to expect some new items so I don't get disappointed. I  guess I don't really care if my "wishlist" comes 2 or 3 years down the line because it probably takes a lot of time to code something like Tortimer's Island. And it's technically a free expansion pack at this point. Though I don't know why they didn't work on this stuff during the 7 years development time...


----------



## kemdi (Jun 15, 2021)

I expect any, all or none of the following at the same time:

Seasonal items
No seasonal items 
Brewster
No Brewster
Isabelle finally finding her socks
Isabelle being useful with the morning announcements
Isabelle being fired and replaced with Phyllis and Pelly
A whole seperate island with a city and Tortimer and 'vacation juice'.
Every single piece of missing furniture from New Leaf
And pocket camp
Especially pocket camp
Please add pocket camp stuff, Im begging here 
A way to sink the island if you dont like where resident services is placed
More pants ...serouusly, why do we have like 15000 dresses but 6 pairs of pants
Holidays no one cares to celebrate and nobody ever heard of
Like Shark appreciation day, because there is a severe lack of shark villagers in the game


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 15, 2021)

It's about time that we get an upgrade to the Nook's store, which will not only increase the sales floor, but unlock more item colors/variations for those not trading online.

Outside of the game, I'd like the Switch Pro to be real, and capable of running Animal Crossing at 60FPS. 30FPS is too slow and outdated for 2021.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 15, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Outside of the game, I'd like the Switch Pro to be real, and capable of running Animal Crossing at 60FPS. 30FPS is too slow and outdated for 2021.


For selfish reasons I dont want a better switch to come out.
I own the one from release. I own the updated animal crossing switch.

I dont want to shell out for a 3rd switch but I know full well I would do it lol


----------



## Shawna (Jun 15, 2021)

I am not expecting anything major, as we have done that time and time again, and ended up with the same thing: Disappointment.

I would love for them to reveal some QOL changes, though! (e.g. bulk crafting, ability to store DIYs. etc.) I don't think these QOL updates are too much to ask.


----------



## Pintuition (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm not going to lie to you guys, I've been bracing for disappointment all week. They have to have SOMETHING (evene soemthing super small) but it would be just like them to not do anything for this lol. Trying to not get my hopes up. If we get something cool, awesome, but at this point I'd be surprised if we did.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

Pintuition said:


> I'm not going to lie to you guys, I've been bracing for disappointment all week. They have to have SOMETHING (evene soemthing super small) but it would be just like them to not do anything for this lol. Trying to not get my hopes up. If we get something cool, awesome, but at this point I'd be surprised if we did.


Well they DID give us more  custom design slots whe everyone begged for it, so maybe we will get something. I just hope they don't water it down or make it boring, because a lot of people might get mad.


----------



## Pintuition (Jun 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Well they DID give us more  custom design slots whe everyone begged for it, so maybe we will get something. I just hope they don't water it down or make it boring, because a lot of people might get mad.


That's true. Fingers crossed we'll get something good like that at least today!!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 15, 2021)

They'll have the nerve to eat up a timeslot on the E3 just to reveal fireworks festival and nothing else lol.


----------



## azurill (Jun 15, 2021)

Shawna said:


> I am not expecting anything major, as we have done that time and time again, and ended up with the same thing: Disappointment.
> 
> I would love for them to reveal some QOL changes, though! (e.g. bulk crafting, ability to store DIYs. etc.) I don't think these QOL updates are too much to ask.


I would love to be able to store DIY’s . It would also be nice to store flowers and bushes.



TheDuke55 said:


> They'll have the nerve to eat up a timeslot on the E3 just to reveal fireworks festival and nothing else lol.


It really wouldn’t surprise me if that is all they do.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

What time does e3 start? I want to make sure I'm not in school when it happens so I don't miss it


----------



## Pintuition (Jun 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> What time does e3 start? I want to make sure I'm not in school when it happens so I don't miss it


I believe it starts at 12 EST, 9 PST!


----------



## Shawna (Jun 15, 2021)

azurill said:


> I would love to be able to store DIY’s . It would also be nice to store flowers and bushes.


Yep!  These too. ^^
It's quite frustrating we cannot store plants. :/


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

Pintuition said:


> I believe it starts at 12 EST, 9 PST!


Ok good my lunch is at 11:50 so I'll probably be able to watch it, thanks for that!
(Fingers crossed they'll be something good)


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 15, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> They'll have the nerve to eat up a timeslot on the E3 just to reveal fireworks festival and nothing else lol.



With Zelda being big right now due to Skyward Sword HD and BOTW2, I'm still holding out hope that there is a possibility they will announce LOZ items coming to the game like they did for Mario in the February Direct.


----------



## azurill (Jun 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Ok good my lunch is at 11:50 so I'll probably be able to watch it, thanks for that!
> (Fingers crossed they'll be something good)


I will have to find it and watch it later. Today is the first Tuesday I have had to work in forever and lunch is not until 2:30.


----------



## MartyFromCherryfall (Jun 15, 2021)

I honestly would be surprised if they mention AC at all.  I'm expecting them to focus on new, unreleased stuff.  But any mention of AC at all would be good with me!


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 15, 2021)

If it doesn't show up on the Direct itself, there's a chance we'll get something during the Treehouse section. I'm hoping at least...

Just an hour and 15 minutes left.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jun 15, 2021)

*expectations*: it's either nothing or everything, if it's not nothing then I'm expecting news of kapp'n to come (to brings us to either island tortimer or a city-like area where HHA is, possibly now add in  the rumored Lottie and ceiling items, something vaguely multiplayer related if they care, cafe and brewster (with probably no visitors for some odd reason, unlike in previous games, because nintendo hates us), gyroids, and customizable fences perhaps (which I actually _take credit_ for bringing to light here on the forums this january juuust before youtubers started talking about it, hahah, and I'm not the type to ever set a trend)

*hopes and dreams*: all of the above including but not limited to- katrina, kicks, labelle, harriet, gracie, the pelicans, celeste, tortimer, wendell, phineas, resetti & don, lyle, reese & cyrus, and shrunk all have their own respective buildings/jobs/shops (can be new, but hopefully cool). copper and booker come back either retired or under new management. flea market and more customization options. If lottie and lyle and HHA is back, hopefully we can do some happy home designing on our residents? auction house/ comedy club / club lol / something new and immersive. Kapp'n letting you take animal villagers on the boat (lol), maybe we see his family again. boondox? lmao. more grown plants. More unnecessary but fun dialogue options with both villagers and main npcs that can maybe affect gameplay slightly differently, such as the survival question timmy and tommy pose or like "what is your bday wish?", "when were you born? oh, you're a scorpio? that's neat 'cause  ____," *yay day*, *la di da day*, similar things to the face/hair guide dialogue incorporated in a new and fun way, villagers invite you over/come over + hanging out options and new dialogue, froggy chair and lovely phone and the rest of the furniture sets and plants, villagers sitting beside you when you sit on a bench and not getting up immediately when you pull out the camera, villagers showing each-other letters more and talking about it, sale day, sports fair, and seasonal events that make no sense and are purely for fun and filled with personality (like in wild world).

we're in the thick of it now, just ten minutes left lmao.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 15, 2021)

okay forget it my hopes and expectations are through the roof right now. Paid DLC


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 15, 2021)

I am really hyped but I think our hopes will get crushed actually haha


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jun 15, 2021)

same tbh I just want to believe so bad


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2021)

No update? Alright imma head back out. Let me know when there is an update.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

Cosmic-chan said:


> No update? Alright imma head back out. Let me know when there is an update.


You'll probably know by the site exploding about what they liked and didn't like about e3


----------



## Moritz (Jun 15, 2021)

Okay there was nothing


----------



## Mokuren (Jun 15, 2021)

Really nothing   that's a slap into the face


----------



## Licorice (Jun 15, 2021)

This e3 was trash in general imo.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 15, 2021)

Ugg, not even Metroid Prime 4 is ready to showcase yet.

If we're lucky, Isabelle on Twitter will announce something this week.


----------



## xXJessXx (Jun 15, 2021)

Ugh, I was expecting nothing but I was really hoping that they’d listen to their fans who are complaining. This games been out for over a year and still seems so empty. This is the first game of the franchise where I felt burnt out only a couple of months after release. I feel like the community in general need a big update to bring us all back to the game.


----------



## littlewing (Jun 15, 2021)

welp. maybe by the time e3 rolls around next year they'll have that 1.2 update ready?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 15, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> I feel like i’ve given up all hope for updates in this game


lmaooooo ugh nintendo sucks


----------



## xara (Jun 15, 2021)

i went into this with exactly zero expectations and yet somehow i’m still disappointed . i love new horizons with all my heart but christ. i just want nintendo to tell us what they plan or aren’t planning to do so that we’re not all sitting around waiting for something that might never come. :/


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 15, 2021)

You have got to be kidding me. You're ACTUALLY kidding me. They did not even show Animal Crossing New Horizons. I mean what the heck Nintendo?! I am so disappointed.....I mean the rest of the direct showed really great games I am not gonna lie, but man. They really ignored it.


----------



## Sophie23 (Jun 15, 2021)

I just watched it. Well that was rubbish and where’s the acnh update? Hello 
That was a big disappointment - (kicks the table)


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jun 15, 2021)

Well that was sad


----------



## Rosch (Jun 15, 2021)

Guess we'll have to wait until the end of the month then. Not even Pokemon was shown.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 15, 2021)

Licorice said:


> This e3 was trash in general imo.



I actually almost fell asleep.


----------



## daringred_ (Jun 15, 2021)

went into that expecting nothing and still came out disappointed ajskdkfkgkg amazing.


----------



## KingLuigi13 (Jun 15, 2021)

I couldn't catch e3 but my gf is trolling me saying no ac update


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jun 15, 2021)

Yeah, that was kinda lame. I mean yay new WarioWare and BotW 2 but come on, not even a little bit of NH? What the heck are they doing with this game...


----------



## returnofsaturn (Jun 15, 2021)

we've been had once more


----------



## Raven_ (Jun 15, 2021)

well, that was that.. i didn't have any expectations but i am so sad and disappointed. i love the AC series so much so i will keep playing but my island is closed to finish so there isn't much to get back to whenever i play :/ the game has provided us so many hours of joy and fun and i understand that with each series features get cut but the game feels soulless as much as i hate to admit it. all i am asking for is tortimer's island and brewster. i am hoping for an august update with new stuff but yeah there probably won't be anything new


----------



## Insulaire (Jun 15, 2021)

I really wanted to believe but we have been abandoned


----------



## Moritz (Jun 15, 2021)

Rosch said:


> Guess we'll have to wait until the end of the month then. Not even Pokemon was shown.


That did surprise me.
I thought for sure we would hear about pokemon


----------



## Beanz (Jun 15, 2021)

maybe im just salty but that direct was a joke. i told myself that i didn’t have any expectations but once again i have set myself up for disappointment.


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 15, 2021)

Almost all of the ACNH updates have been announced independently, so I'm not surprised or disappointed it wasn't included in today's presentation.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 15, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> My advice: keep your expectations in check.  It will prevent you from being disappointed.


Lol, overall e3 sucked this year. I kept my expectations in check though, so I’m not too upset.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 15, 2021)

Half disappointed, still hoping they say something during Treehouse, but I was expecting it to show up during the DLC section.

New 2D Metroid and Warioware game look really sexy, so at least the whole Direct wasn't a huge disappointment.


----------



## Moonlight. (Jun 15, 2021)

lots of games i'm hyped for in that presentation but i guess acnh still gets basically nothing, "2-3 years of updates" lmaoooo


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2021)

*Reminder everyone that post quality rules still apply in this thread. If you're disappointed please take the time to write a sentence or two explaining your thoughts. *


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2021)

So, there was no update? Whack. Exactly why I didn't watch the E3.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jun 15, 2021)

I wonder if they'll show anything separate from the main e3 showcase; all the animal crossing news has been like Pokemon's where they are posted separate from Directs.


----------



## Envy (Jun 15, 2021)

I had completely forgotten about Animal Crossing. It was a darn good Direct, you all. I've pretty much given up on NH at this point, because the last several updates have been really lackluster. I think they're moving on.


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 15, 2021)

xara said:


> i went into this with exactly zero expectations and yet somehow i’m still disappointed . i love new horizons with all my heart but christ. i just want nintendo to tell us what they plan or aren’t planning to do so that we’re not all sitting around waiting for something that might never come. :/



Take 2
This exactly is how I feel.
I been waiting for the infamous 2.0 update, and I knew we wouldn't be getting anything but I was still just a tiny bit hopeful.

I remember that with new leaf I was constantly coming back, but right now I just log in to get the new items and that's pretty much it. Maybe is just me, but this game starts to feel soulless, the decoration aspect is superb, but after one year, I feel my island is complete. 

I was excited for some games they announce though, I'll give them that. 
upupupupupu


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 15, 2021)

Animal Crossing stays getting the crap end of the stick. Look how long it took them to come out with a new AC game. Heck, even in New Leaf look how long it took for the Amiibo update. I don’t get it. It’s what like the second best selling game on the Switch and they’re just sitting on an incomplete game??? lmao ugh i hate nintendo


----------



## kemdi (Jun 15, 2021)

I said this months ago and was basically called crazy. Sorry everyone is disappointed. I'm not saying that's what it is,  just what it **looks** like. I could be wrong, tho.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 15, 2021)

Alright thats it I am done! I refuse to play this game even longer. I am going back to playing old AC games. Clearly Nintendo doesn't seem to care. They had their chance to show that they are still working on the game, but they blew it. Pfft what a disappointment. I tried SO hard to give hope that this game would get an update and I tried to give Nintendo the benefit of the doubt that they will at least acknowledge what to look forward to in Animal Crossing New Horizons but they did not.

6 months, For 6 months we've been waiting for a huge update to happen and we tried our best to be patient and to hope that we would get updates that the game needed, instead we got small updates to existing events that we've played before and just more new seasonal items. They are cool don't get me wrong, but its not enough to even play the game. Returning players like me are very disappointed that Nintendo didn't even mentioned how well Animal Crossing New Horizons has helped everyone during a time when the world was in a lockdown.

When I was watching the Direct I went in with no expectations. Of course they showed games that I do like and I had no issues there, but the moment when we were getting to the end is where I started to feel nervous. They showed Breath of the Wild 2 and that was it. It was enough for me to snap. I am sorry but I am just done with this game. I have lost all hope for any updates and its too little too late right now. People can say whatever they want about "being patient" but right now I've waited long enough and now I am just going to put this game down.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jun 15, 2021)

I like how I didn't watch the E3 and expected nothing and _*still*_ got disappointed. I'm moving on from Acnh. Imma start getting into Miitopia.


----------



## misstayleigh (Jun 15, 2021)

wow that was... unbelievably disappointing 

the lack of communication of what the vision is for ACNH's future seems to be the most frustrating part. when the game released, updates seemed to promise stacked and layered rollouts for new content and quality of life fixes. the game as it released felt incomplete, but setting the expectation that the game would flesh out as players got deeper into playtime seemed to make sense, and changed the pace from NL

but as each update becomes further spread out, the quality also has been decreasing. it's a rinse and repeat of bland, flavorless, and almost moot editions. the basic QoL updates players want (and almost need) surpass any niche furniture added—especially when they're not even adding furniture series beloved from past games. nevermind the bigger updates that would breathe life and longevity into the game, like Brewster for charm, or Kappn or Tortimer for expanding island potential

the game is called New Horizons, and I came to expect that meant expanding horizons... the more time passes, the more I start to believe this game is really only as big as one can dive and swim out to. a pretty disappointing show and feels like a total disregard for the player base :/


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 15, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> *Animal Crossing stays getting the crap end of the stick.* Look how long it took them to come out with a new AC game. Heck, even in New Leaf look how long it took for the Amiibo update. I don’t get it. It’s what like the second best selling game on the Switch and they’re just sitting on an incomplete game??? lmao ugh i hate nintendo


You can blame Splatoon for that.


----------



## Snek (Jun 15, 2021)

Damnnn this year's E3 was so underwhelming. There were really good games, like Metroid Dread, Wario Ware, Shin Megami Tensei V, and more info on games like BotW2 and MH Stories 2. Yet, Nintendo seems to value Mario Golf more than our beloved AC. I didn't expect much for Animal Crossing...but no news or updates at all is troubling. I think I might just go on hiatus from playing AC until Nintendo releases an update the game so desperately needs.


----------



## Lulucrossing (Jun 15, 2021)

I didn’t watch the e3 because I knew nothing was coming out of it but I had this glimmer of hope deep down and I am a bit disappointed. NH has potentials, but as for now, feels very incomplete and soulless. It’s a pity that they are not committed to one of the bestselling games out there. On the other side, I expected that because the last updates were very bland and basic so I think that for now on those are all we are going to receive.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 15, 2021)

Saying Nintendo's E3 didn't have anything and was garbage just because NH didn't get a spotlight...Nintendo stole E3. They had so many amazing games that they showcased that I am going to get. Advance Wars, Metroid Dread, Rabbids, Mario Party 2.0, Wario Ware, a few I am forgetting, but dang so many goodies I am going to get.

If all you expected was an entire direct of NH beefy update, you set yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## nerfeddude (Jun 15, 2021)

Okay I was a tiny bit disappointed by the direct, but omg I'm HYPED for BoTW sequel! Finally some news after two years of silence. Also new 2D Metroid and WarioWare look really interesting. And the next DLC fighter for Smash looks cool. I know nothing about Tekken, but it seems a lot of people were excited for this guy.
_Maybe some news for NH update will drop later this month? I mean, that's basically how it worked so far. Still, low-key sad Nintendo had nothing to say/show. _


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Jun 15, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Saying Nintendo's E3 didn't have anything and was garbage just because NH didn't get a spotlight...Nintendo stole E3. They had so many amazing games that they showcased that I am going to get. Advance Wars, Metroid Dread, Rabbids, Mario Party 2.0, Wario Ware, a few I am forgetting, but dang so many goodies I am going to get.
> 
> If all you expected was an entire direct of NH beefy update, you set yourself up for disappointment.



I agree. Nintendo direct was actually amazing. Mario Party, Wario Ware, Advance Wars, Metroid, BOTW 2, SMT V. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## SirOctopie (Jun 15, 2021)

I haven't touched ACNH in _months_ (hiatus started right before the easter event). I am _dying_ for substantial content, Nintendo. I really thought they were holding off on a big update for E3, but I guess I'm a clown for believing that because there was absolutely nothing. Zilch. Not even a mention of some sort. I thought an update would have been announced when they did the DLC segment, but when nothing was shown my hopes rapidly dwindled. Guess I'll just wait and hope for something during the next Direct, whenever that will be... T_T

Plus we're approaching summer, which doesn't have a lot of content to offer in terms of updates revolving around holidays. This content drought is probably going to last for a while, unfortunately...

*EDIT: I also want to mention that the Direct was otherwise very good! Even though I'm not really interested in any of it, I thought Nintendo had a pretty solid conference--especially when compared to the others this year. I know a lot of people wanted a new Smash player and BOTW2, and Nintendo brought both! Metroid 4 was mentioned and Dread was announced. A big day for those players.


----------



## trashpedia (Jun 15, 2021)

It's been a while since I have been on the forums since I haven't played Animal Crossing for half a year now, but wow >.>

Honestly Nintendo has had a much better E3 presentation compared to others so I'm thankful for that. It's disappointing that there's no Animal Crossing updates, but Fatal Frame and BOTW 2 kinda make up for it tho


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 15, 2021)

Fridaynightcatlady said:


> I agree. Nintendo direct was actually amazing. Mario Party, Wario Ware, Advance Wars, Metroid, BOTW 2, SMT V. I'm pretty excited.


Someone mentioned AW is $80, so that is a kick in the stomach though. I will probably still get it, but why so much more?


----------



## kemdi (Jun 15, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Saying Nintendo's E3 didn't have anything and was garbage just because NH didn't get a spotlight...Nintendo stole E3. They had so many amazing games that they showcased that I am going to get. Advance Wars, Metroid Dread, Rabbids, Mario Party 2.0, Wario Ware, a few I am forgetting, but dang so many goodies I am going to get.
> 
> If all you expected was an entire direct of NH beefy update, you set yourself up for disappointment.


yeah. Tbh the one game I wanted to see more of was BotW2...didn't get as much info as I thought there would be but at least there's an initial release date...well, release year. As for AC, I didn't expect anything. Still don't, at least not until the end of this year or beginning of next, at the earliest.


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jun 15, 2021)

At this point, I guess I will moving on from Animal Crossing for now. I was most of the time positive when it comes to NH, but this game just doesn't have anything right now that keeps me motivated playing it. I had no problem with the idea of content getting added via updates however I expected a bit more from that. Idk, I still like this game, but at the moment it's not interesting for me at all. Maybe changing my mind about it later, who knows.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 15, 2021)

kemdi said:


> yeah. Tbh the one game I wanted to see more of was BotW2...didn't get as much info as I thought there would be but at least there's an initial release date...well, release year. As for AC, I didn't expect anything. Still don't, at least not until the end of this year or beginning of next, at the earliest.


It has sky islands. That's pretty dang cool. I do hope they switch up the land a bit more so it isn't so samey. Maybe somehow Ganon's resurrection caused a big shift in the landscape.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 15, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> You can blame Splatoon for that.


oh and i do lmfao i have been since the delay lol i’m happy for splat players but hire more devs nintendo!


----------



## Junalt (Jun 15, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Someone mentioned AW is $80, so that is a kick in the stomach though. I will probably still get it, but why so much more?



It’s $59.99 on the website unless you mean in another currency.









						Advance Wars™ 1+2: Re-Boot Camp for Nintendo Switch - Nintendo Official Site
					

Command an army in strategic, turn-based combat as a tactical adviser for the Orange Star Army. Your expertise is needed as you move land, air, and naval units across the battlefield. Take down enemy squads and capture towns and bases to secure victory a…




					www.nintendo.com


----------



## Trundle (Jun 15, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> When I was watching the Direct I went in *with no expectations.* Of course they showed games that I do like and I had no issues there, but the moment when we were getting to the end is where I started to feel nervous. They showed Breath of the Wild 2 and that was it. *It was enough for me to snap.* I am sorry but I am just done with this game. I have lost all hope for any updates and its too little too late right now. People can say whatever they want about "being patient" but right now I've waited long enough and now I am just going to put this game down.


You had some kind of expectation if you are upset AC was not shown. You clearly were expecting AC to be shown.


----------



## Hsn97 (Jun 15, 2021)

I’m really not surprised that NH wasn’t featured at E3. It’s really sad, but I think at this point we need to stop pinning our hopes on a update that will probably never happen and just accept that the game is what it is.


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 15, 2021)

Just a heads up - there's a big eShop sale going on right now! For those looking for something else to play until the next update comes, now might be a good time to pick up something new.


----------



## Ginkgo (Jun 15, 2021)

I said I'd sell ACNH if they couldn't be pressed to announce anything around E3 because I can't be bothered waiting on them either. That's the 2nd IP Nintendo has ruined for me and there's only 1 left I still care about. So I'm currently in the process of putting my copy on ebay.

Gonna need that shmoney for Metroid Dread after all LMAO


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 15, 2021)

Junalt said:


> It’s $59.99 on the website unless you mean in another currency.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best announcements of the direct 

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2021



Ginkgo said:


> That's the 2nd IP Nintendo has ruined for me and there's only 1 left I still care about.


Ruined? How did they do that? AC has never had more fans.


----------



## Lemurian (Jun 15, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> You can blame Splatoon for that.


I really don't think there's as much overlap in the teams as people think. Nintendo EPD is a massive studio that makes not just Animal Crossing and Splatoon, but also Zelda, Mario, and various others. When discussing the development of Splatoon 1, Miyamoto mentioned taking only about 10 people from the AC team.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 15, 2021)

Bk1234 said:


> One of the best announcements of the direct


AW has some of the best beats. Sometimes I played it just to hear their themes. Sami, Andy, and Colin I remember so well.


----------



## Ganucci (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm a little shocked.  I was fully expecting _something _to be shown at E3. My prediction on this thread was that they would at least mention "update coming next month" or something along those lines.

I have loved every second of NH and honestly think its the best AC game yet. I have poured hundred of hours into it; way more than any other AC game and I've been playing since the first!. However, Nintendo definitely set expectation high with promising updates. Nintendo has really taken a sketchy turn in the past few years and it makes me sad. I will probably be playing NH a lot less now as I'm officially convinced updates will be few, far between, and not very substantial. I still hold hope for a big update one day, but not this year. 

This is sad, but I also got so much out of this game already, that I really have no issues with the game itself, just Nintendo's marketing and lack of transparency.


----------



## McRibbie (Jun 15, 2021)

Ah, my prediction that we’re going to get another round of AAAA THE GAME IS DOOMED is accurate. Kinda disappointed, but a kind of “oh” disappointment, not the kind of disappointment I had with the Mario and 1.10 updates. But I’m also disappointed there’s no Donkey Kong or Splatoon 3, so… *shrugs shoulders*

But given the updates post-March appear to have the same release pattern as last year, we’re probably going to get an announcement for 1.11 later this month, for release in the first week of next month… unless it’s at the end of next month 

I’m not giving up with this game, dammit. I still know there’s stuff that’s at least in development, or has mysterious placeholders. I know that’s coming at some point, so I can ultimately point my ire elsewhere, like the game’s myriad of QOL features that take a lot of the fun out of the game or make it unnecessarily harder, because that’s ultimately the problem for me atm.

On the plus side: NEW 2D METROID! NEW MARIO PARTY (although it looks like Mario Party: The Top 100 on 3DS)! THEY BROUGHT BACK ADVANCE WARS! AND YEEEES, NEW WARIOWARE (although I’m not sure about the characters being in the microgames?) BREATH OF THE WILD 2! (is launching next year)


----------



## Jacob4 (Jun 15, 2021)

i'm used to being disappointed despite going in expecting nothing at this point


----------



## Byngo (Jun 15, 2021)

Nintendos doing nh dirty lol. it’s 2nd best selling switch game, and close to matching sales of all previous ac games combined but they‘re totally neglecting it. like from a business standpoint i don’t get why they didn‘t put more effort into capitalizing on the lightning in a bottle moment they had last year?? like i get covid happened but............ if effort can be put into the 20th anniversary of an irrelevant franchise, surely more can be done with ac. it’s almost like Nintendo themselves underestimates ac as a franchise like a lot of people did pre-nh lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 15, 2021)

So nothing was shown at E3 about Animal Crossing. Not really surprised to be honest. I watched the majority of the direct and only went, "Oh, okay." aside from more footage of BotW 2.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

They didn't show nothing. I don't care that much but I'm worried that the site's community will split apart


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 15, 2021)

_Man, I would have gotten a diagonal bingo if they just hinted at an update hahaha._


Spoiler










If nothing is said during Treehouse, then that's that. Would be nice to know how the pipeline looks currently. Are they still planning to support the game with updates? Is it just locking and unlocking seasonal stuff now? Some transparency would be great to have sometime soon.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 15, 2021)

I guess the crappy updates are what we get for free updates.


----------



## JSS (Jun 15, 2021)

An essay - can't say I'm too disappointed because: 
1. in the current version they had introduced the usual seasonal trinkets all the way up to late July, before August's currently unavailable fireworks, which indicated the next update would likely drop then.
2. their track record ever since the last interesting update in April of last year (Redd + Leif) implies to me that they no longer have the intention of doing much more than tweaks and clutter items. This was aggravated by the focus shifting from content to cosmetics and pretty islands, as well as at least half the fanbase online giving Nintendo a pass for one reason or another, instead of pressuring them to do this game justice. At least now it seems more people are starting to feel ignored.
3. purely speculation on my part but I suspect they don't want New Horizons to be "too good" and lure customers away completely from their cash cow mobile games.

TL,DR: I saw this coming, but still gave them the benefit of the doubt in what could have been a Summer update revival with multiplayer minigames brought back. This was the final nail in the coffin for me though, and while I'll continue playing ACNH sometimes, I can now safely say after currently playing Wild World for the first time and going back to New Leaf and Happy Home Designer, that New Horizons is the weakest entry in the series in everything except graphics and 5 minute holidays (plenty of those).


----------



## Halloqueen (Jun 15, 2021)

I don't allow myself get caught up in hype, so while I would've liked to have seen some big new update, I'm not all that torn up about the lack of anything to do with ACNH at this year's E3. It's a bit disappointing since the game currently lacks incentive to play on a regular basis a year post-launch, but hopefully _something_ substantial will come at some point in the future. Until such a hypothetical time, there are other things that can keep me occupied.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

I know this might offend some people but, I don't know what Nintendo is doing with the game anymore. They started out great, adding lief, redd, a museum expansion, diving, pascal, fireworks, and the big November update. But now we haven't had anything new since March. I personally don't mind it as even if they don't add the missing npcs, I'll be sad, but I'll understand. But what i'm more worried about is the community itself. People were already mad when nothing was announced, and if this keeps up, people are gonna lose it. So I know the real Nintendo isn't on this site, but if someone who knows someone who works at Nintendo, tell them this:

Acnh is an ok game to me. It's not the best game on the earth, nor on the switch, nor for its series, but the game deserves something new. Otherwise my fear is the community will be split like it already is, but worse. There will only be 2 sides: people who love the game and people who don't. So please please PLEASE add something new! Otherwise it's just going to make it worse. Unless if nh is just a cash grab at this point.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> They didn't show nothing. I don't care that much but I'm worried that the site's community will split apart


Ehh this has been happening at every E3 and Nintendo Direct since i’ve been on this site. People get upset, people calm down, then they move on. 

This is nothing new for nintendo to receive this much backlash for lack of AC content. 

It’s unfortunate they do AC like this but it’s also not surprising


----------



## Snek (Jun 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Acnh is an ok game to me. It's not the best game on the earth, nor on the switch, nor for its series, but the game deserves something new. Otherwise my fear is the community will be split like it already is, but worse. *There will only be 2 sides: people who love the game and people who don't.* So please please PLEASE add something new! Otherwise it's just going to make it worse. Unless if nh is just a cash grab at this point.



Oh, I am afraid that has already started. For some people, no news is worse than a small update announcement.


----------



## vanivon (Jun 15, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Alright thats it I am done! I refuse to play this game even longer. I am going back to playing old AC games. Clearly Nintendo doesn't seem to care. They had their chance to show that they are still working on the game, but they blew it. Pfft what a disappointment. I tried SO hard to give hope that this game would get an update and I tried to give Nintendo the benefit of the doubt that they will at least acknowledge what to look forward to in Animal Crossing New Horizons but they did not.
> 
> 6 months, For 6 months we've been waiting for a huge update to happen and we tried our best to be patient and to hope that we would get updates that the game needed, instead we got small updates to existing events that we've played before and just more new seasonal items. They are cool don't get me wrong, but its not enough to even play the game. Returning players like me are very disappointed that Nintendo didn't even mentioned how well Animal Crossing New Horizons has helped everyone during a time when the world was in a lockdown.
> 
> When I was watching the Direct I went in with no expectations. Of course they showed games that I do like and I had no issues there, but the moment when we were getting to the end is where I started to feel nervous. They showed Breath of the Wild 2 and that was it. It was enough for me to snap. I am sorry but I am just done with this game. I have lost all hope for any updates and its too little too late right now. People can say whatever they want about "being patient" but right now I've waited long enough and now I am just going to put this game down.


someone already pointed this out, but if you’re that disappointed you clearly were expecting something. not to mention that you’ve been on this forum complaining about how you want to quit acnh at various intervals for _months; _what makes E3 the straw that breaks the camel’s back? even if we did get an update — and I will admit I would’ve liked one, and I’m mildly disappointed we got nothing — you’d be back here in a week complaining that it wasn’t enough and that now for real this time you’ll be quitting the game.


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 15, 2021)

vanivon said:


> someone already pointed this out, but if you’re that disappointed you clearly were expecting something. not to mention that you’ve been on this forum complaining about how you want to quit acnh at various intervals for _months; _what makes E3 the straw that breaks the camel’s back? even if we did get an update — and I will admit I would’ve liked one, and I’m mildly disappointed we got nothing — you’d be back here in a week complaining that it wasn’t enough and that now for real this time you’ll be quitting the game.


My thoughts exactly.  I’ve just grown tired of replying to those type of people.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

vanivon said:


> someone already pointed this out, but if you’re that disappointed you clearly were expecting something. not to mention that you’ve been on this forum complaining about how you want to quit acnh at various intervals for _months; _what makes E3 the straw that breaks the camel’s back? even if we did get an update — and I will admit I would’ve liked one, and I’m mildly disappointed we got nothing — you’d be back here in a week complaining that it wasn’t enough and that now for real this time you’ll be quitting the game.


Well yeah nothing big but I was. As with the complaining I wasn't doing that for months I think you have some confusion. And I'd only be disappointed because this game gets a lot of hate and I saw that if there was a new update, there would be less hate. But looke here, Nintendo doesn't release anything, which I'm a little disappointed with but that's not my main issue. My main issue is what's going to happen with the hate. If fans who want some old things added to the game see the update, realize nothing new is coming and start complaining, how could you blame them or me? Clearly we all want something weather you hate the game, or if you love it


----------



## vanivon (Jun 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Well yeah nothing big but I was. As with the complaining I wasn't doing that for months I think you have some confusion. And I'd only be disappointed because this game gets a lot of hate and I saw that if there was a new update, there would be less hate. But looke here, Nintendo doesn't release anything, which I'm a little disappointed with but that's not my main issue. My main issue is what's going to happen with the hate. If fans who want some old things added to the game see the update, realize nothing new is coming and start complaining, how could you blame them or me? Clearly we all want something weather you hate the game, or if you love it


koopadude king I wasn’t replying to you  I think you’re the one who has some confusion here


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

vanivon said:


> koopadude king I wasn’t speaking to you  I think you’re the one who has some confusion here


Oops my bad you quoted my post and I assumed you were talking to me


----------



## satine (Jun 15, 2021)

what is the point of playing semantics with each other exactly? 

anyway. I don't really have my hopes up for any longer. I agree with what @kemdi said. they'll probably hold off for a really long time, and I'm disappointed that I didn't think this sooner because it would've saved me a lot of energy. I doubt they'll give anything significant this year, or anytime soon for that matter. when they do, it'll be because they need to milk the game for more profits, and I'm sure they'll tie some sort of purchasable component to it like they did with the amiibo update. clearly, acnh is nothing more of a cash cow. I also think it is interesting to consider what another user here said about them not wanting acnh to do entirely well and give each and every feature that is commonly desired by fans, because it would diminish pocket camp profits. while I would hope this wasn't true, maybe it is.


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2021)

*Little reminder all to please keep your responses respectful! It is understandable that some of you may be upset about the lack of AC:NH news in today's E3 Nintendo Direct but please do not take this frustration out on other members. Thank you!  *

I'm personally not bothered. I had no expectations for an AC:NH update so wasn't let down. A _Fatal Frame: Maiden of Black Water_ port was what I had my fingers-crossed for and I didn't think it was likely but it happened! 




Koopadude100 said:


> Oops my bad you quoted my post and I assumed you were talking to me


It was @Snek who was replying to you! See this post.


----------



## kemdi (Jun 15, 2021)

Ok, so now that I've had some time to digest all the info, I wanna say some things. Maybe it's because I analyze data for a living, or maybe I'm just reading too much into it, idk. Either way, I just want this off my mind:

Firstly if you're heavily disappointed that AC didn't make an E3 showing: I sympathize, but tbh... Nintendo emphasized repeatedly that this would be showing for NEW and UPCOMING games in 2021. "But what about Smash and Hyrule Warriors??!?" you say. Those are1st party paid DLC, and will be advertised whenever there's a chance. So unless you wanna start paying for AC DLC ala Pocket Camp leaf tickets, then uh...yeah.

Secondly, no, Nintendo has not abandoned AC or fan of the series. AC is big enough now that it gets its own Directs, like Pokemon and Smash. It's the second most sold game on the Switch for all of 2020 and most of 2021. Nintendo knows that it can take the spotlight off for a bit and showcase other games.

Thirdly, in every game in the series, even back from Gamecube through the 'universal code' system, Nintendo has supported each AC game for literally years, especially with item downloads. New Leaf was the first game where we got not only new items but gameplay modes. But that came four years after the NLs release. I'm only guessing, and I'm not telling people to be patient or feel some sort of way, but I don't think NH will be any different. Nintendo all the way back a few months ago announced dlc items for AC up until midsummer. For me, that was the biggest red flag that they weren't gonna show anything for AC for a good long minute.

Analytically speaking, and this is just me talking personally: do not expect to hear anything about AC until August, at best. And please understand me: I'm NOT saying I'm right, just that this is what it looks like to me: There will be a 2.0 update but it won't be anytime soon. Anything we get this year, will be for items, mini-updates, or for events that we've already experienced.

For real, the only thing I'm hoping for in the short term is the villager bug to be fixed so my villagers can start revisiting the museum.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 15, 2021)

Damn are people really going at each other? I left early because I have errands...but come on guys. We're better than this.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 15, 2021)

is there a single person in here who doesn't at least feel a _little_ bit like this rn?





I blame @seliph for inspiring me to make this


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 15, 2021)

NefariousKing said:


> _Man, I would have gotten a diagonal bingo if they just hinted at an update hahaha._
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nice, you could had got a Bayo win to. Or maybe a double KO if we got both. What do you win with bingo or is it just like bragging rights?


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 15, 2021)

i have no words only disappointment


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Damn are people really going at each other? I left early because I have errands...but come on guys. We're better than this.


Well yeah, I mean what would you expect if a game you like that was rumored to get an update only to not happen at all? Let's just hope this doesn't turn into a full blown argument that the mods will have a tough time handling because I don't like fighting


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Jun 15, 2021)

What ever happened actually with all those datamined content found in the past months, are these plans Nintendo once had and now just forget about or are there still chances that they maybe gonna add them one day (whenever that day will be)?


----------



## RollingAntony (Jun 15, 2021)

Expected. Like I said before, I really think there is no big financial and maybe marketing reasons for Nintendo to pour resources into the game. Financially, the game is a smashing success. A big paid DLC similar to the amiibo update is more probable on that sense- fans apparently loved the paid amiibo update so Nintendo has all the reasons to do another paid thing for the new game. NH keeps selling well although it has understandably beginning to reach a point of saturation. It will still end up as the 2nd or 3rd best selling on the Switch and if anything, a "big paid DLC" would be the thing that will get more refreshed sales, but it's uncertain. I don't know why Pocket Camp keeps being brought up, it's such a small blip on the radar.

Marketing-wise, most people who like to loudly complain on the Internet don't even get their facts straight or just confuse their opinions with facts, so why would they cater to them? And some of them will be unhappy no matter what gets added into the game, like when people were loudly asking for months for Sanrio and the like and even when they added those things, the updates get called "lackluster" or whatever. With 25 million players, it's utterly impossible to please every single one. They literally have more data than any of us to make decisions based on playtime, hours spent, etc, and if they are calm then that only means they are cool with the results achieved so far. Can they "do more" in order to make the disgruntled fans "happier"? I guess. Is it worth the resources? Probably not. So thankful my dream of being a dev never came to be, I'll probably be either ugly crying (wiping the tears with stacks of cash obviously) or doing little things to spite the annoying fanbase. Probably both at the same time.

We're also on a Covid world, but hey, it's easier to throw that under that rug. The industry will keep being affected by the pandemic until like 2023 or so, and that means that sadly, there are many things that will never be the same. Budgets, time, R&D... everything needs to keep on moving and some stuff can/must be left behind. So, if you have a game that already did its part financially and you have enough info to say that people are happy/pleased with it, there's even less reason to get on it.


After all this... will some people keep expecting a never-promised big update that will magically fix all the problems they have with the game or will they finally move on? Stay tuned.

I'll be happy on my little corner playing even more NH instead of the other 10+ unopened or unfinished games while I wait for the 10 new seasonal items added lol


----------



## Anj2k6 (Jun 15, 2021)

satine said:


> what is the point of playing semantics with each other exactly?
> 
> anyway. I don't really have my hopes up for any longer. I agree with what @kemdi said. they'll probably hold off for a really long time, and I'm disappointed that I didn't think this sooner because it would've saved me a lot of energy. I doubt they'll give anything significant this year, or anytime soon for that matter. when they do, it'll be because they need to milk the game for more profits, and I'm sure they'll tie some sort of purchasable component to it like they did with the amiibo update. clearly, acnh is nothing more of a cash cow. I also think it is interesting to consider what another user here said about them not wanting acnh to do entirely well and give each and every feature that is commonly desired by fans, because it would diminish pocket camp profits. while I would hope this wasn't true, maybe it is.



To be fair as much as I hate admitting this, keeping the cookie furniture exclusive to pocket camp alone can still make them money. I'd love to see things like the plush bear and baths that villagers can actually bathe in, but if they keep that stuff exclusive they shouldn't have to worry about pocket camp losing any money cause people will buy it anyhow.

i DO wish we had interactive furniture in general though but that's a dif topic.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 15, 2021)

While selling a NH update could be a highly controversial decision for Nintendo, I'd gladly pay for a DLC expansion/season pass/new feature if it meant new stuff. (Hear me Nintendo ;.; )


----------



## Moritz (Jun 15, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> While selling a NH update could be a highly controversial decision for Nintendo, I'd gladly pay for a DLC expansion/season pass/new feature if it meant new stuff. (Hear me Nintendo ;.; )


Same.
I'd rather not pay for it, but if they asked for it, I'd have no issues doing it.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 15, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Well yeah, I mean what would you expect if a game you like that was rumored to get an update only to not happen at all? Let's just hope this doesn't turn into a full blown argument that the mods will have a tough time handling because I don't like fighting


The rumors were from fans just hoping for something. This still shouldn't equate that anyone here should be attacking anyone. I don't know the specifics because I didn't bother to dig and read, but Vris had to step in for a reason.

Would I loved to see something? Absolutely, but I'm not going to fight anyone here and or start a flame.


----------



## Licorice (Jun 15, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> While selling a NH update could be a highly controversial decision for Nintendo, I'd gladly pay for a DLC expansion/season pass/new feature if it meant new stuff. (Hear me Nintendo ;.; )


Dude same. I’d have no issue paying for acnh dlc.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 15, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> While selling a NH update could be a highly controversial decision for Nintendo, I'd gladly pay for a DLC expansion/season pass/new feature if it meant new stuff. (Hear me Nintendo ;.; )


Agreed! ACNH has given most of us hundreds (or even thousands) of hours of gameplay and it'd be great to further support the game through DLC  I'm just so surprised that Nintendo hasn't done this since ACNH is the 2nd best selling Switch game and it'd be a very profitable business move with how highly demanded it is.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 15, 2021)

Licorice said:


> Dude same. I’d have no issue paying for acnh dlc.


To me, it honestly would depend what we would be getting for paid dlc. If it's big enough and gets enough hype, sure...but paid dlc for some extra hair and emotions is a no for me.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 15, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Nice, you could had got a Bayo win to. Or maybe a double KO if we got both. What do you win with bingo or is it just like bragging rights?



I was just playing by myself so no rewards or bragging involved haha, but yeah use to do small bets with E3 bingo like this with friends before. Definitely would have been nice to see Bayo too to get that double win heh.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 15, 2021)

I don’t see myself buying paid dlc; don’t have the money anyways—at least for stuff that should have been in the game. I can’t support a company that purposely left stuff out that was part of the base games in previous games just so they can milk more money out of us; I was annoyed enough about the qr designs that were free to do and use in NL and HHD being locked behind a sub. I might pay for dlc if it is a realy cool set like idk One Piece themed furniture (just an example).

Nothing wrong with wanting to buy them regardless. That is really great! I wish I could be able to afford it and could support a company in spite the stuff that bother me. Maybe I can in time if I see how great the dlc is (though will probably still be disgruntled about it not being free)…

I had zero expectations from E3 so was not surprised that there was no big acnh announcement. I hope we get some big trailer soon or something. I want a reason to keep playing the game but hard to keep being inspired to design with random knick knacks :/


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 15, 2021)

lol guys check this out. So nasty.


Spoiler










@Dunquixote Yeah I totally get that vibe. And it bothered me how they didn't even bother to try to find a workaround having multiple islands unless you forked out $400 smackeroos for a system. That's not cool no matter how you slice it.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

I wouldn't mind paid dlc, as long as it makes sense. If it's just a small update like we got in the past that's dlc, I wouldn't by it. However if it's a big update like the one we got in November, then maybe I will buy it. I just hope IF Nintendo goes the dlc route, it should be reasonably sized and be different than the monthly updates


----------



## AssassinVicz (Jun 15, 2021)

I wasn’t really expecting anything at E3. _Except loving that danganronpa got ported to the switch. Yes ty._

But seeing the outrage is just? It’s slightly understandable because everyone would love some new content. However I don’t know if it’s worth being as upset as I’ve seen. The game is still playable, there’s is stuff to do if you create it, there is still stuff there.

I just think at this point if this game is still just not giving you what you want. I would just personally put it down and come back to it. Since it really isn’t worth the constant hopes and disappointment.

I do get the disappointment and I also wish there was more added, but I feel like I’ve gotten my money’s worth and what I have currently is just fine. There’s nothing more I can do about it.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 15, 2021)

AssassinVicz said:


> I wasn’t really expecting anything at E3. _Except loving that danganronpa got ported to the switch. Yes ty._
> 
> But seeing the outrage is just? It’s slightly understandable because everyone would love some new content. However I don’t know if it’s worth being as upset as I’ve seen. The game is still playable, there’s is stuff to do if you create it, there is still stuff there.
> 
> ...


There's so many games I want from the direct that I don't even know what to do lol. Burn a hole in my pocket is the answer, but I guess I have enough considering I worked almost nonstop during the pandemic. When everyone was playing this game for ridiculous hours when it first came out, I would be sometimes too tired to even try decorating.

So I am going to have so much fun with this awesome lineup.


----------



## Maymeows16 (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm a little sad that they didn't at least do the Zelda Amiibo update since it would've fit perfectly with the Zelda anniversary. But I think they'll still add new items here and there and eventually they'll do more "big" ones like the Sanrio ones since they did the Amiibo update on New Leaf at some point. E3 was still pretty boring this year not going to lie. =/


----------



## Eureka (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm happy I took a step back from online Animal Crossing communities because I had no hype for E3 (besides Elden Ring) and didn't even know Nintendo was going to be there.  I will admit when I saw a twitter post mentioning a potential ACNH update at E3 I let myself get a bit excited but not enough to feel any strong sense of disappointment.

For me it feels like it would of been cool to have some new stuff but I still get plenty of enjoyment from the game even after 1000 hours. Do I play nearly as much as before? Not at all, but so what? That is what happens with all games. You do everything in it and move on when it gets stale, or you find ways to keep the old content interesting.

Also I just want to say that I do put some blame on big YouTube Animal Crossing content creators who hyped up an unconfirmed update for views. The community had super high expectations going into E3 because of the hype and now that nothing was shown they're immensely disappointed. It's like telling a child to get excited for an amazing Christmas morning with lots of presents only for them to find an empty room. 

I'm very confident that there will be more updates and that hopefully a sizeable one is on the way. So I will just keep chilling and using the game as a relaxing escape until we get some juicy new content.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 15, 2021)

While all of you are over here arguing, I'm still watching the Treehouse presentation in hopes of them dropping an update bomb. I'm sure the outlook does not look good, but when one has zero expectations, one cannot be disappointed.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 15, 2021)

tajikey said:


> While all of you are over here arguing, I'm still watching the Treehouse presentation in hopes of them dropping an update bomb. I'm sure the outlook does not look good, but when one has zero expectations, one cannot be disappointed.



Who is arguing? I think everyone here is being really civil and providing their opinions in constructive ways.


----------



## satine (Jun 15, 2021)

Anj2k6 said:


> To be fair as much as I hate admitting this, keeping the cookie furniture exclusive to pocket camp alone can still make them money. I'd love to see things like the plush bear and baths that villagers can actually bathe in, but if they keep that stuff exclusive they shouldn't have to worry about pocket camp losing any money cause people will buy it anyhow.
> 
> i DO wish we had interactive furniture in general though but that's a dif topic.



yes I agree! they wouldn't want to render Pocket Camp irrelevant for 2 reasons -- 1) it's a mobile game, and it makes them big bucks since it's allowed to nickel-and-dime users for death for being a mobile gam and 2) I also feel like people who play PC and have allowed it to nickel-and-dime them would be pretty PO'ed if all the stuff they were charged on were suddenly offered in the ACNH game for free. 

I am not a PC player at all. I'd cry tears of joy if we could have some of the furniture that the mobile game has (not a fan of the super fancy stuff, but would really like to have Gracie Grace furniture again tbh...) but I really don't think it's viable unfortunately.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

tajikey said:


> While all of you are over here arguing, I'm still watching the Treehouse presentation in hopes of them dropping an update bomb. I'm sure the outlook does not look good, but when one has zero expectations, one cannot be disappointed.


Yeah no one's arguing anymore and things have been chill. But that might change if you make a false claim, so try to leave the vibe here alone ok


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 15, 2021)

Those are good points, but I also feel that a mainline AC game shouldn't suffer from update drought because of that.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm lowkey glad they didn't talk about animal crossing OR pokemon in this direct. they can get their own presentation/direct another time.


----------



## satine (Jun 15, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Those are good points, but I also feel that a mainline AC game shouldn't suffer from update drought because of that.


no it shouldn't at all. and it really disappoints me if it's effected by a mobile spin-off. I hate mobile games and I don't care for PC personally. I understand its merits and am happy for those who enjoy it of course. it'd be really distasteful if it had any sort of effect on the mainline AC game honestly. but it might have one nonetheless because of those things, is all I was trying to say.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 15, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> Yeah no one's arguing anymore and things have been chill. But that might change if you make a false claim, so try to leave the vibe here alone ok


 i feel like they were just making a joke and now everyone else is arguing with them / taking hostility with them for saying that everyone else was arguing (which there were some ppl attacking others earlier before vrisnem showed up. so maybe they were just late to the party about that). 
and shoot. now maybe I'm arguing with y'all about y'all arguing with them about other people arguing!! 
i'm just kidding lol. but I do think they were just joking, not trying to stir the pot, to be fair!


----------



## Lulucrossing (Jun 15, 2021)

I have this bittersweet feeling since I actually processed the fact that NH is mostly done with big updates. Bitter because I cherish this franchise like no others, since I’m not a gamer…there are only a few games I like to play and AC is my favorite among them. So given the fact it’s the only game I’m currently playing, no updates means, to me, no more drive to play the game at least weakly. At the same time, I can’t be too mad because NH helped me through last year a lot: lockdown was hard, I tested positive two days before my birthday and I couldn’t even celebrate with my mom and dad, so the only real celebration was in the game with my villagers, and in general it kept me sane during a time where the world seemed crazy. So for this very reason, I am still grateful for the game and the great timing Nintendo had( that was just luck but who cares). I will keep hoping that at some point they will add Brewster and maybe villagers visiting your house, which is something I do miss a lot for some reason, but other than that I’ll just keep playing sporadically


----------



## Loreley (Jun 15, 2021)

I don't get why Nintendo just doesn't comment on the content speculations at all... It's so frustrating. They surely must've noticed the comments under every single one of their social media posts. Just say that NH is done with big updates and people will let it go. It's not like NH isn't worth its money, I'm pretty sure I've spent just as much if not more time on it compared to NL by now. But it leaves a bitter taste in my mouth that I initially evaluated the game with the expectation in mind that there would be frequent content updates - and I felt reassured with the Redd and summer updates, only to now feel like Nintendo has dropped the ball by the end of 2020.


----------



## azurill (Jun 15, 2021)

Loreley said:


> I don't get why Nintendo just doesn't comment on the content speculations at all... It's so frustrating. They surely must've noticed the comments under every single one of their social media posts. Just say that NH is done with big updates and people will let it go. It's not like NH isn't worth its money, I'm pretty sure I've spent just as much if not more time on it compared to NL by now. But it leaves a bitter taste in my mouth that I initially evaluated the game with the expectation in mind that there would be frequent content updates - and I felt reassured with the Redd and summer updates, only to now feel like Nintendo has dropped the ball by the end of 2020.


I agree  I really wish Nintendo would just say if there is going to be something big on the way. At this point I’m going with all future updates will be holiday related and some new items every once in awhile. I do still enjoy the game but trying to figure out what Nintendo might do just keeps leaving people disappointed.


----------



## SarahsNY (Jun 15, 2021)

While I’m disappointed with the lack of any announcements, unfortunately I’ve considered NH to be a lost cause for almost a year now. Once the excitement of a new AC game wore off I realized how shallow this entry was at its core. An update adding Brewster will not fix the obnoxious crafting system, the lack of interesting villager dialogue, or the over reliance on pretty graphics vs. meaningful content.

This game was broken as early as the planning stages unfortunately. I’ve been playing animal crossing all my life, I have put an ungodly amount of time into each entry and can still go back and play each one for 100s of hours more. But NH? My island isn’t even finished yet I don’t want to boot the game up again, I’ve just been playing NL instead.

While updates would be nice, from the get-go Nintendo should have released a finished game. No amount of small fixes and new furniture will make this game feel complete to me.

Sorry for the rant, but if a game needs an update a year in to be considered worth playing, I don’t think the game itself is all that great.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 15, 2021)

Loreley said:


> Just say that NH is done with big updates and people will let it go.


But what if they're not done?
They can't say they're done if they're not. And they can't say they're not, because then people will still be complaining how they haven't got the updates that aren't ready to come out.

So it only works if they truly are done. Even then it's not in their best interest to say anything, because then it sets a precedent.


----------



## Dracule (Jun 15, 2021)

_Oh, wow. A lot to process here after E3, haha. I’ve been kind of going between this forum thread (thank you, @LokiBoy, for making it) and some Youtube video comment sections to evaluate people’s reactions. I know a lot of us are at least a little disappointed, even if you already had no expectations or foresaw something like this happening. 

I personally had some hopes with low expectations, but am honestly still a bit sad to see nothing from E3 (not even a little update addressing any future plans for ACNH). I guess it’s more bittersweet since it’s my birthday, so maybe I’m a little more emotional than necessary for this game. Like @Lulucrossing has mentioned, I also don’t play a lot of console games, so AC has been a staple for me since the GameCube. 

Now, I totally get a lot of users saying that the game has a lot of playable features and allows one to spend so, so many hours on it with joy—I’ve been one of them and can’t complain about what I HAVE been able to do with it versus what I haven’t been able to do. I think I’m more hurt that even though incoming updates were kind of expected after purchasing the game—and then not given, or given sporadically in lower quality each time—it still feels very much like an incomplete game to me. I’m sure many would disagree, and I get where you’re coming from, but this is more my personal feeling at the moment. 

Others have mentioned how Amiibo was launched long after ACNL, so I’m starting to think we’ll likely get locked behind a pay wall at some point (whether for Amiibos, DLCs, or more). This is something I wouldn’t necessarily mind as I am fortunate enough to have money to spend, but it definitely would be sad for those who couldn’t like @Dunquixote said several times (shout out to you—I’m always liking your comments, haha). 
_
_I’m glad the discussion thread has been pretty civil all things considered (besides maybe a few comments here and there). Here’s hoping we’ll get an—maybe even big—announcement by the end of June, July, or August, but I think I’m pretty much at peace with having no expectations and finally just accepting ACNH for what it is now._​


----------



## Corrie (Jun 15, 2021)

SarahsNY said:


> While I’m disappointed with the lack of any announcements, unfortunately I’ve considered NH to be a lost cause for almost a year now. Once the excitement of a new AC game wore off I realized how shallow this entry was at its core. An update adding Brewster will not fix the obnoxious crafting system, the lack of interesting villager dialogue, or the over reliance on pretty graphics vs. meaningful content.
> 
> This game was broken as early as the planning stages unfortunately. I’ve been playing animal crossing all my life, I have put an ungodly amount of time into each entry and can still go back and play each one for 100s of hours more. But NH? My island isn’t even finished yet I don’t want to boot the game up again, I’ve just been playing NL instead.
> 
> ...


Beautifully put. I feel you. I definitely agree that they focused on pretty graphics and nothing else. That's the main problem. The graphical update is so nice that going back to older titles is a little difficult, I find, and I'm sure that's why most people stuck with NH for so long. If it had the same graphics as NL, I definitely would have went back to NL quicker. I'm still under the belief that they sold us a rushed, unfinished game and that fact shouldn't be forgotten simply because it's Nintendo.


----------



## Mezzanine (Jun 15, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jun 15, 2021)

Mezzanine said:


> No offense but some of you set yourselves up for disappointment. Why would they have a year old game on E3?



 Smash Ultimate came out in 2018. They are still releasing content and it was the first announcement of the direct. They also had a whole section for DLC.

I would like more content for ACNH.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 15, 2021)

Mezzanine said:


> No offense but some of you set yourselves up for disappointment. Why would they have a year old game on E3?


Well they probably didn't think they would show the game, and they have been updating the game every so often, so it's not like it's a year old game that Nintendo doesn't care about at all


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 15, 2021)

It seems like Nintendo is in uncharted territory with Animal Crossing at the moment. While I'm sure they expected ACNH to be successful, I don't think many would have predicted it would be the best selling game on Switch or that the fanbase would be this vocal.

I imagine they had a road map of updates planned for the game that they are probably sticking to. I don't expect these updates to satisfy everyone, but I do think there is more to come. 

Given the sales of ACNH, I do think we will eventually see a difference with Nintendo prioritizing the series more, but I think it will take time and may not happen until the next game in the series.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 15, 2021)

I can understand the frustration and disappointment about the lack of news (I also expected some news but that's on me). But let's keep a bit of optimism here and think a bit more... technically.

Reminder that content for August 2021 onwards is inaccessible. The next update schedule is normally hinted by the availability of the events and seasonal items on the Nook Shopping app. So obviously, the next update should be around late July (August 1 is a Sunday and should have the Fireworks Festival by then). I guess it's still too early to announce an update since we're only mid June.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 15, 2021)

Mezzanine said:


> No offense but some of you set yourselves up for disappointment. Why would they have a year old game on E3?


lmao because that’s where they announce major updates and DLCs for games… what??? lmao


----------



## satine (Jun 15, 2021)

Mezzanine said:


> No offense but some of you set yourselves up for disappointment. Why would they have a year old game on E3?


Then why do they keep reiterating Smash over and over and over each E3 when it's a 3 year old game...?


----------



## nanfier (Jun 15, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I can understand the frustration and disappointment about the lack of news (I also expected some news but that's on me). But let's keep a bit of optimism here and think a bit more... technically.
> 
> Reminder that content for August 2021 onwards is inaccessible. The next update schedule is normally hinted by the availability of the events and seasonal items on the Nook Shopping app. So obviously, the next update should be around late July (August 1 is a Sunday and should have the Fireworks Festival by then). I guess it's still too early to announce an update since we're only mid June.



I think one problem could be the pace they drop these updates? They already missed all those chances (like ACNH 1st anniversary, 20th for AC series and E3) and it's so confusing if they're ready to drop something like huge. What I was thinking is they could at least tell us we're going to have a big update at August and it's big enough for us to wait patiently for another one or two months.
Now I'd rather believe there's not going to be any big update, and even if we get some small one at August, it doesn't seem like reasonable that we have to wait like three or even four months with nothing to do(well that's me).


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 15, 2021)

This is really Nintendo's first game where a good bit of it has been dripfed. I can't think of any other game that has been like this. Or at least ones that I haven't played or know about. I really hope Nintendo doesn't try this with any of their other games or IPs because the wait is old and gets boring after a while.

I never expected anything on E3 just a fyi in case someone suspects that with this post or any of mine in this thread. I am simply commenting because I know why people have been frustrated with it. Even if we never got any updates, there are things that should had been a thing from the start like the emotions they added in an update ect. And there are things that are still locked to AI villagers only like food and drinks to name a few. That kind of stuff is still out of our access. That stuff should not be at 1 year and 3 months and still locked.

I mention that because I saw some posts comment that people shouldn't expect anything from a really old game. It's a year old game, yes, but Nintendo pushed it out in what felt like a beta and mentioned 3 years of updates and there have been long stretches without any announcements and other times with very lacking ones. The September trailer was literally just telling us how to catch the fall bugs. That wasn't a real update. That was already in the game.

So I can get where people are coming from even if I loved a lot of the stuff in the E3 direct. I can also understand those who say how fun the game is. Because I agree with both sides (to a varying extent because ngl both sides have extreme cases)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 15, 2021)

I had been expecting a small update for things to come at least, so the no show is a little unexpected. ACNH just continues to apparently just not be the AC game for me, despite the fun I’ve managed to have with it. Maybe in a few weeks we’ll get the summer update with the like six new items to get old players reinvested for six minutes.


----------



## Mezzanine (Jun 15, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## satine (Jun 15, 2021)

Mezzanine said:


> Yeah but thats Smash, like I thought it was pretty obvious Nintendo doesn't gaf about ACNH anymore.



I don't think that's obvious to most people, at least people here. And I don't think it's very nice to try and make those on here who were expecting or hoping for something to be mentioned about it today feel silly for thinking so. 

Moreover, ACNH is one of their best selling titles ever, and Nintendo advertised regularly updated content for the next few years following its release. They use E3 to advertise new games as well as DLC. ACNH updates classify as DLC. How is that very different from Smash?


----------



## Mezzanine (Jun 15, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## satine (Jun 15, 2021)

Mezzanine said:


> Sorry, I wasn't trying to make anyone seem stupid for expecting an ACNH update. I'm just jaded and cynical from how ACNH has been handled this past year.



I understand -- and honestly it's easy to feel that way. Some of the updates were nice but I was personally not a fan of the ones adding crossover items before they even add Brewster or gyroids, just as my own personal opinion. They haven't really handled it well. 

I personally feel like a lot of people got really excited with the beginning pace of their updates (including me) and expected that the rest of their updates would kind of follow that same pattern. It dwindled this year, and now there's radio silence and they've done little else other than throw a holiday update or a crossover update out there once and a while. Maybe no presence @ E3 will kind of change everyone's expectations, but I feel like many expectations had yet to be nullified by reality (including my own) until now.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 15, 2021)

The dlc for Smash is paid content. So I feel like if they did do an E3 segment, that would imply it would be paid content for NH and I would rather it have it's own trailer than jump into dlc so early when a lot of stuff that doesn't feel worthy of being spent on is still out of our access.


----------



## Glake (Jun 15, 2021)

Kinda sucks no AC stuff was shown, but I had a feeling it would be a bit too early, anyway. I'm not worried about them not having future content in store, with each new datamine we find more and more stuff they're apparently working on behind the scenes so stuff is coming - Nintendo is just abysmally bad at pacing their updates for anything not Smash related.

Fortunately, ACNH is one of the FEW Nintendo franchises to actually have an entire dedicated social media page ran by the company, which imo speaks volumes about how committed they are to this title. I'm certain there will be content for a good while, and when it's all finally done we'll know for sure via their socials.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jun 15, 2021)

There are people that wonder why we don't get Animal Crossing news as often as Smash?

*Laughs in Pikmin*


----------



## psiJordan (Jun 15, 2021)

Of course I’m disappointed there wasn’t even one little mention of New Horizons.

On the other hand, this may push people to realize the possibility that ACNH isn’t a huge focus anymore and how the game is right now is just how it will be forever. The updates promised for the next few years could entirely be just items for seasonal holidays :/ so hopefully there won’t be as much buildup and hype that leads to massive anger


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 16, 2021)

I must admit I am shocked that nothing at all was announced for ACNH at the direct. Their biggest game in 2020 and they do nothing at all for it at this big event??? what even


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm just posting my condolences to everyone who got their hopes smashed today. 

As soon as I finished the feed (including Treehouse, where they sometimes sneak things in) and saw NO mention of AC at all, I knew people would be crushed.

On the bright side, ACNH is making various news articles once again...but this time around it's about how toxic the fans are being towards Nintendo because there was no AC info...which MIGHT make them respond to the outcry sooner than later.


----------



## coldpotato (Jun 16, 2021)

I think with this and just the past few months in general Nintendo has made it pretty clear ACNH isn't a big priority for them going forward.
I had a little bit of hope there might be something ACNH related at this E3 but after not seeing anything, I wasn't surprised.
I'm just at a point now where I am grateful for all the joy ACNH brought me for about 6 months but that's it. I no longer expect anything anymore in regards to ACNH updates. Even if they brought Brewster back, it's not enough entertaining content for me to continue playing. If I want to get my animal crossing fix I will just play a different animal crossing game that has more content.
I wish they handled this game better, but I really don't think there's anything we can do but accept it at this point. I think holding out hope for anything big in an upcoming update is not wise anymore. If anything big was coming, I feel like this was their chance to announce it.


----------



## Jaco (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm shocked that nothing was announced for Animal Crossing. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## wolfie1 (Jun 16, 2021)

I for one am not surprised in the slightest that Nintendo decided not to devote half a second to Animal Crossing. That's what I was expecting, so I'm not upset by it. In fact, this has reaffirmed my decision not to buy a game from a renowned franchise the next time it's announced, as I'll be holding off on pre-ordering it until I know for sure that it will have what I want. I won't make the same mistake again.

I've already lost interest in franchises such as Pokémon because of this, so I'm skeptical about this new Arceus game for this very same reason, but this also applies to a possible upcoming Animal Crossing game in the future and other games. And if this position entails that I won't get to play it, so be it. I have other important things to do than let a corporation dictate that I must shell out €60 first and then hope for the best and hope that it will have what I bought the game for after 3 years, when it's already collecting dust on my shelf because I've gotten tired of it.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jun 16, 2021)

This is the exact reason I wasn't getting excited or having high expectations... Because I knew they would just be crushed, and I would be left feeling disappointed and sad. I didn't really think they were going to announce anything, but I was kinda hoping I was going to be wrong.

This has just kind of made me really believe that Nintendo really doesn't care about acnh anymore just as I have being thinking for a while. I will be surprised if they end up paying anymore attention to it, or putting out any updates.
I still love the game, and I still play often. So I won't be stepping away from it. But it really sucks to know that Nintendo doesn't give a flying pig about this game. It could be even better than it already is if they had just paid more attention too it. But obviously, there are better things to worry about. :/


----------



## Starboard (Jun 16, 2021)

The sad thing is I might just buy it if they release a DLC update. I really want to keep playing this game but I've run out of things I enjoy doing. And I'm the one who keeps going on about how they swindled us into subscribing to Online to get all the things we could have in NL for free...


----------



## AssassinVicz (Jun 16, 2021)

I don’t believe they’re done with updating. Considering what has been datamined and how quick they’ve put patches through for certain things. (Taken plots, two villagers in boxes etc) 
There is clearly some intention to keep updating the game and having it work.

I believe that a lot of the acnh team that pushed through the first few updates, are now working on games such as Splatoon, Pokemon etc. So whoever is left, are now left to do the minor and big updates by themselves. Which means creating new HD graphics, rigging animation, implementing all the new assists being added, whilst having to rigorously bug test and making sure nothing is going to break the game. Plus presentation side. . I can understand why the updates are taking so long.

It’s just unfortunately a waiting game until that day happens. But I believe something is coming


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 16, 2021)

Just finished watching it *ahem more like just skimming through it all just to get to the stuff I actually care about lol* and honestly all I cared about was what they were going to show 'n' tell for BotW 2. New areas to visit and explore, new abilities, a little bit of insight to the story... New enemy types?? Yes! Just what I was hoping for! Not just Bokoblins and Moblins all over the place. I'm hoping some old and classic enemies make a return as well, such as Tektites and Deku Babas.

To Nintendo, Animal Crossing is pretty much on rock bottom on their to-do list. They'll get around it when they _feeeeeel_ like it.

Zelda is what people _really_ wanted. Oh, and SSBU and Metroid. And Mario Party. And Splatoon.


----------



## pinkfawn (Jun 16, 2021)

Imagine if Nintendo cared about Animal Crossing as much as they cared about Smash  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 16, 2021)

Mr.Fox said:


> but this time around it's about how toxic the fans are being towards Nintendo because there was no AC info...which MIGHT make them respond to the outcry sooner than later.



I feel like "toxic" is an overstatement considering the same fans have been waiting for things like Brewster since March 2020, and the fact that the only updates we ever get is Nintendo unlocking events that could have been in the game at launch or shouldn't have been time locked. For example, the August fireworks show in 2021 needs an update to unlock when it was there in 2020.

ETA: Long stretch: Nintendo has been underground since 2020 working on a v2.0 that will blow the game out of the water. I can only keep dreaming.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 16, 2021)

We all know that the next update is bringing the fireworks and we all tease that it's just going to be that only and nothing else. So saying to be patient and wait for what we assume is just going to be fireworks (that shouldn't really be time locked anymore) and some seasonal tab items isn't having me foam at the mouth in excitement. Heck if fireworks is what you want you can still time travel back to 2020 to just watch them. So their idea to pad the game through artificial time locking and stop time travelers from advancing too far is already going to backfire. And after fireworks would be Halloween with a dry spell in September. So again you could just time travel to October 2020 to experience that.

Don't get me wrong, I like the game, but I don't think this kind of set up would fly if it weren't for the pandemic and lockdown. They were able to use it as an excuse and milked it out. Sakurai's team was able to push out most of the 2nd fighter pass. The lockdown certainly caused problems for them, but they kept at it.

Another thing I see people commenting about (although maybe not here) Is that NL got its only update after it was 3-4 years old. Which while true, the base game had enough content that even if it never got the WA update, would still hold up better content wise than NH does when it came out and even right now with all of the updates it has gotten.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 16, 2021)

Personally I highly disagree with the idea that the older games had more content.

They had different content sure, but a bigger shop is just a bigger shop. If you own everything, it's still got nothing for you. And it's just shopping. Plus, it only took a few months to fully unlock everything. The fun of upgrading shops would have lasted us until the summer, when we were all still playing and having fun anyways.

Brewster added no more than 3 minutes of playtime per day. And he only had like 4 items to give out. Its a stretch to call it content.

The club gave reactions by bringing fruit there each day. Once you owned all the reactions the building was useless for 6.5 days a week.

Katrina took 1 minute of your day.

The island was a good way to make fast money but all you did there was catch bugs and fish. Its not exactly something we are missing.

There were minigames that... yes okay those you can consider real content and we are missing that.

Gyroids I personally don't like, but they did take time to dig up and if you wanted you could keep track and try to collect them all. So I'll count that as something that would add to the game.

I could be missing some stuff so let me know if i am. I purposely did not include stuff like shampoodles or the post office because their exact functions are in the game.

New horizons also brought a lot of new stuff to the table in terraforming and crafting. So it's not like the game just took away and never added things to it.

Would I like updates and new content? Yes of course. There is no reason for me not to what new stuff.

But I find it disingenuous to pretend that older entries were drowning in so much content that after a year and 3 months you had so much more stuff to get on with.

I have never played an older game for more than 4 months because after everything unlocked and paid off, there really is nothing to do.

So im fine with waiting for any updates we may or may not have gotten because the game is not incomplete, its not lacking, and it was very much worth the price we all paid for it.


----------



## coldpotato (Jun 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Personally I highly disagree with the idea that the older games had more content.
> 
> They had different content sure, but a bigger shop is just a bigger shop. If you own everything, it's still got nothing for you. And it's just shopping. Plus, it only took a few months to fully unlock everything. The fun of upgrading shops would have lasted us until the summer, when we were all still playing and having fun anyways.
> 
> ...



I don't understand. You are acknowledging that older games had more things to do but saying you highly disagree they had more?
It also doesn't matter if some of the older stuff like shops, Brewster and Katrina didn't add hours of gameplay for most people, it is still more than what NH has. Sure some stuff the older games had may not be the most entertaining content for some people but it is still content. They are still shops/NPC's that added charm to the games and for a lot of people improved the wholesome animal crossing experience.


----------



## Kate86 (Jun 16, 2021)

I watched the direct yesterday _hoping _for a tease of an update, but c’mon: the game is 15 months old. They wanted to showcase new stuff. Plus the last small update they did covered events through June (or July?). I really don’t understand all the folks on YouTube saying “No MoRe uPdAtEs” just based on this. I think maybe there will be another direct (or maybe just a trailer) in July or August; and I think when the last major update happens, they’ll tell us it’s the last major update (like they did with Mario Maker 2). 

As for me, I’m looking forward to Mario Party Superstars and Warioware.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 16, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I don't understand. You are acknowledging that older games had more things to do but saying you highly disagree they had more?
> It also doesn't matter if some of the older stuff like shops, Brewster and Katrina didn't add hours of gameplay for most people, it is still more than what NH has. Sure some stuff the older games had may not be the most entertaining content for some people but it is still content. They are still shops/NPC's that added charm to the games and for a lot of people improved the wholesome animal crossing experience.


No I don't. I acknowledge they had some different things to do. But new horizons brought its own stuff to the table. 

So while there was some different activities that new leaf had, it does not mean it had more content. Because new horizons added stuff older games did not have.

And it does matter if the content that older games had that did not get brought to new horizons adds hours of playtime. Because if it doesn't, then why even care about it?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Personally I highly disagree with the idea that the older games had more content.
> 
> They had different content sure, but a bigger shop is just a bigger shop. If you own everything, it's still got nothing for you. And it's just shopping. Plus, it only took a few months to fully unlock everything. The fun of upgrading shops would have lasted us until the summer, when we were all still playing and having fun anyways.
> 
> ...


I'm not even wasting my time reading that. You just roasted new leaf and acted like it's just a waste of time to play. If you actually take the time to play the older games, you'll realize there is WAY more to do. And just sitting here acting like new leaf is a waste, well I get it's your opinion but I disagree! New leaf did bring more things to do. New leaf has way more shops and npcs and fruit and minigames which gave you and your friends something to do. And why even care about it? IT'S WHY SOME PEOPLE LIKE NEW LEAF MORE! That's like if I made mario kart 9 but took out all the characters everyone likes and only replace some, make bad courses, bad karts and wheels, got rid of battle mode, and yet you would still say it's the best mario kart game ever.
I know I might get viewed as rude after this, but it's because this man literally complained that new leaf had nothing and criticized every feature


----------



## Moritz (Jun 16, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm not even wasting my time reading that. You just roasted new leaf and acted like it's just a waste of time to play. If you actually take the time to play the older games, you'll realize there is WAY more to do. And just sitting here acting like new leaf is a waste, well I get it's your opinion but I disagree! New leaf did bring more things to do. New leaf has way more shops and npcs and fruit and minigames which gave you and your friends something to do. And why even care about it? IT'S WHY SOME PEOPLE LIKE NEW LEAF MORE! That's like if I made mario kart 9 but took out all the characters everyone likes and only replace some, make bad courses, bad karts and wheels, got rid of battle mode, and yet you would still say it's the best mario kart game ever.
> I know I might get viewed as rude after this, but it's because this man literally complained that new leaf had nothing and criticized every feature


No actually I really like new leaf.
Its a good game. If that's how you want to read what I said so be it but it's not even close to me saying new leaf is bad.

I'm saying new leaf is not made by brewsters or the island. Those features are small and insignificant. They did not make new leaf a better game, and they won't make new horizons a better game.

Those features add literal minutes to your daily playtime. Its nothing.

If you dont like new horizons now, it won't make you like it. If you're out of stuff to do now, they won't give you stuff to play daily again.

They are not these huge things the game desperately needs. They are nothing.

Ps you clearly did read what I said


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> I don't understand. You are acknowledging that older games had more things to do but saying you highly disagree they had more?





Koopadude100 said:


> I'm not even wasting my time reading that. You just roasted new leaf and acted like it's just a waste of time to play. If you actually take the time to play the older games, you'll realize there is WAY more to do.



I believe @Moritz's point was that while _AC:NL_ had a larger variety of things to do that there was a lack of depth to those activities.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 16, 2021)

Not going to lie, it is kind of surprising that some of the more tropical fruit did not return for a tropical themed island. I guess we'll just have to see what is in store for August's trailer, if they even bother with one, and not some jpeg announcement. I would love to be wrong, but I feel like we're just going to see the fireworks festival.

Like I don't know man, but even an update giving us food and drinks to carry, eat, and drink would be better than just 'Here have the same event only'

I like the game, but I also dislike it at times. When that happens, I do take breaks and come back. There may have been a lack of depth in some of the activities, especially if those ones don't really speak out to you, but I liked the variety in it. In NH it's heavily designed focused, so a lot of the updates have fallen in that category. So I loved the variety.


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm currently playing NL more than NH for a change of pace and it's been interesting to observe the differences. This is just my personal view, but I think the games are more similar than different.

If I were going to give constructive criticism to NH, I would want it to do more things that are new to the series and add longevity rather than bring back old features they omitted. While there are some old features I would like to see return, I'm not sure any of the old features are enough to fix the NH burnout/fatigue some of the player base has experienced.

If/when Brewster is added, it will be fun and interesting for 2-4 weeks and then players will be looking for the next big thing. I think that's just the cycle of these games and how we consume content these days. It's also why I think the series should move more toward a living game structure, but that's a whole other topic.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 16, 2021)

I'd be fine with them not bringing back old features, but replacing them with something else, but they mostly just took old features away and didn't do that. There is crafting, terraforming, pumpkins, and possibly a few other things that are escaping my mind at the moment, but it's still not a lot all things considered.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jun 16, 2021)

It's so wild to see all the comments about how Animal Crossing (and New Horizons) is left behind, forgotten or something by Nintendo. Like, so out of reality. The franchise has:

Received "main" entries on all the current platforms sans the Wii U (which may have been a blessing in disguise) since like N64- and all of them have had some sort of critical acclaim and great sales, with CF possibly being the only outsider.
Had 2 spin-offs released on the previous gen of platforms.
Had a whole line of amiibo dedicated to it (which bombed spectacularly).
The previous "main" entry received a huge semi-paid update 4 years down the line.
The latest entry is receiving updates every other month, this year so far has received 4 updates.
A mobile spin-off constantly supported and updated.
Limited edition consoles dedicated.

Most franchises on the world would kill to have support like this.

Different franchises work on different ways, each one needs different marketing and care. Smash is featured everywhere because the Fighter's Pass needs to be advertised and the whole franchise is ripe for hype and the like, specially the new characters- that's the bread and butter. That's why Smash is in every other direct, it needs to sell the pass and generate buzz. AC is probaby a franchise that doesn't need to be featured on directs because the announcements of updates can be done via the twitter account and probably, large parts of the userbase aren't the kind to be constantly on the wait for internet-related news and just wait until the system tells them they need an update.


----------



## coldpotato (Jun 16, 2021)

Moritz said:


> And it does matter if the content that older games had that did not get brought to new horizons adds hours of playtime. Because if it doesn't, then why even care about it?



Because, like I said, when talking about certain NPCS, it adds to the wholesomeness and charm of the game. It helps immerse you further in the animal crossing world to have a variety of characters and shops. Adding items to the game over adding charming NPCs makes a pretty big difference in the game and at a point can make New Horizons feel hollow, as people have pointed out quite a lot with New Horizons.

Also, I am not denying that New Horizons added new things and I appreciate that a lot. That does not mean it has more content than previous games at all. I don't have the time or energy to list all the content new leaf has over new horizons but I am sure you can search the forum and find someone who made a list.


----------



## AquaMarie (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm truly happy for everyone who liked the Direct and who is interested in the games that were talked about.  But for me personally the whole thing was super meh.  

I'm really looking forward to BOTW2 of course, but other than that the only other thing that interested me at all was Monster Hunter Stories 2. The rest of the Direct was super boring to me.  

I didn't expect much for ACNH, but even a tiny teaser would have been nice.  Heck, even a picture of Tortimer, Brewster, Gracie, and any other NPC with question marks on it and no writing would have satisfied me, lol.  

I also wanted to see Pokémon, Donkey Kong, or a brand new IP that looked interesting.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jun 16, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Not going to lie, it is kind of surprising that some of the more tropical fruit did not return for a tropical themed island.



The island in NH is a temperate island, not a tropical island. Tropical islands dont get snow.

In NL, the tropical fruits were imported from Tortimer Island, which is tropical and does not experience snow or seasonal changes.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 16, 2021)

I know many people are going to hate for this and bash me, but I am just going to say what I am going to say on this thread, because I don't care anymore. 

Look enough with the "hopes" and "speculations" just face the fact that Nintendo doesn't seem to care about this game. If they did care they would've said something about the future of New Horizons in a trailer, but instead they gave us small updates to existing events that we've played already and just more new seasonal items. The game is dead now, they had their chance to show what they have working on and they didn't show so why should we care if they don't care about what the fans want?

Time and time I always heard from the community "Oh just be patient" and "Oh maybe it will come soon" Its time to stop lying to yourself, this game is not going to get the update we all want to see. Nintendo is a business by the end of the day and they will make money. They will probably give an update to this game in the future but by then many people will have moved on from then. Look what happened to Super Mario Party, that game was dead after there was no Online Play and then this year 3 years later they added it in.

Nintendo is a strange company because they just do things that they think benefits them and yet they don't care what we say and what we wanted to see improve in their games. Right now I am done speculating, I am done hoping for more, and I am done with this game. I am just going to play other games. Maybe I will start caring if Nintendo actually puts out an update to make up for it, but that is just wishful thinking. Instead of wasting my time speculating I am just going to put the game down and move on.


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 16, 2021)

QueenOpossum said:


> The island in NH is a temperate island, not a tropical island. Tropical islands dont get snow.
> 
> In NL, the tropical fruits were imported from Tortimer Island, which is tropical and does not experience snow or seasonal changes.


then explain the coconuts and palm trees


----------



## Matt0106 (Jun 16, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> then explain the coconuts and palm trees



New Leaf wasn’t tropical and also had palm trees and coconuts (and bananas). I don’t think that is a deciding factor in a game where realism is out the window and your neighbours are all animals 

EDIT: apparently there are even palm trees that withstand the cold. They’re called Hardy Palms. So palm trees really don’t mean anything.


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 16, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I know many people are going to hate for this and bash me, but I am just going to say what I am going to say on this thread, because I don't care anymore.
> 
> Look enough with the "hopes" and "speculations" just face the fact that Nintendo doesn't seem to care about this game. If they did care they would've said something about the future of New Horizons in a trailer, but instead they gave us small updates to existing events that we've played already and just more new seasonal items. The game is dead now, they had their chance to show what they have working on and they didn't show so why should we care if they don't care about what the fans want?
> 
> ...



People don’t hate your opinions. People just get tired of seeing and reading the same thing everywhere. It’d be different if there was mix of positivity with constructive criticism. I’m not saying how you feel is invalid, but you have to try to read the mood even if it is hard (I have asperger’s so I understand it is difficult).


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 16, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Time and time I always heard from the community "Oh just be patient" and "Oh maybe it will come soon" Its time to stop lying to yourself, this game is not going to get the update we all want to see. Nintendo is a business by the end of the day and they will make money. They will probably give an update to this game in the future but by then many people will have moved on from then.


Except that New Leaf got that huge Welcome Amiibo update many years after the main game was released. I still have hope for a similar update. I'm disappointed by E3 but the game has only been out for a year - I think it's viable to still have hopes for future content! It will bring people back to the game, just like the WA update brought me back to NL


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 16, 2021)

I know some plants and trees cannont survive in colder climates. The ones in NL shouldn't have survived during winter either, but they have. I am growing an avacado plant by seed and it is about 2 years old now. I bring it in every year, but there's going to be a time when I just have to let it die (when it gets too big) and that's disheartening.

AC has never been trapped to the realm of reality. We shove sharks in our pockets. I just find it odd that even bananas did not make it back for a island theme. At the very least, I expected bananas when the game first came out. I just assumed my tropical fruit was coconuts and I needed to find someone with bananas.

Also about the few posts above mine, I have heard that Nintendo is mostly owned by a bunch of shareholders now. So they're always going to see money first. Which is probably why it seems Nintendo has taken a step away from being the old chummy company we once knew (due to it once being operated/owned by the designers/creators,...envisioners. (Yeah that's a word)

Roxas did bring up a point that made me think. Most of the other trailers would end showing us when to expect the next update and or what it could entail. They stopped that after the Mario update (and or Sanrio) and have went radio silence. So that does make me curious if they're done or not.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 16, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I know many people are going to hate for this and bash me, but I am just going to say what I am going to say on this thread, because I don't care anymore.
> 
> Look enough with the "hopes" and "speculations" just face the fact that Nintendo doesn't seem to care about this game. If they did care they would've said something about the future of New Horizons in a trailer, but instead they gave us small updates to existing events that we've played already and just more new seasonal items. The game is dead now, they had their chance to show what they have working on and they didn't show so why should we care if they don't care about what the fans want?
> 
> ...


I don't think people hate your opinions, it's just some people think you only come here to talk bad about the game. I know that's not all you do, but that's just them. Just try to ignore them if you think that they only see the bad in you.
Also to another post which I forgot who said it, but it would be nice to have an option to have a tropical island and add mangos and other tropical fruits for those islands


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 16, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> I know some plants and trees cannont survive in colder climates. The ones in NL shouldn't have survived during winter either, but they have. I am growing an avacado plant by seed and it is about 2 years old now. I bring it in every year, but there's going to be a time when I just have to let it die (when it gets too big) and that's disheartening.
> 
> AC has never been trapped to the realm of reality. We shove sharks in our pockets. I just find it odd that even bananas did not make it back for a island theme. At the very least, I expected bananas when the game first came out. I just assumed my tropical fruit was coconuts and I needed to find someone with bananas.
> 
> ...



Bananas not being in the game also surprised me. I mean regardless if they were in past games or not, bananas are a well known and well liked fruit. This was an island afterall. Plus it would have been cool to have a visiting NPC Monkey who would buy your bananas or had something to do with making fruit smoothies. I mean, I know the cooking mechanic only exists in the Turkey Day event, but it would have been cool to be able to cook things for either decor, and/or to give to villagers to eat and drink to boost friendship points or maybe to even unlock other recipes or to be gifted special items you can't get any other way.
I think that was another large disappointment with this game. The cooking mechanic which is similar to the crafting one, was such a great idea and does exist but they didn't expand on it. Not even a little beyond Turkey Day.
edit typo

editing, now that I think about it more, even if you only get gifted one unique item per villager by feeding them something that they like, that alone would be incentive for people to try to rotate through villagers considering there are over 300. Maybe the villager could give a clue to what their favorite food is.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 16, 2021)

Pessimism is okay. But optimism is also okay. The silence and drought does not necessarily equate to the game being "ignored", "forgotten", or "Nintendo being done with it".  If that is not what you think, then okay. If it is, then okay. Let people, like me, who are still hopeful about the game stay hopeful.


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> ...this game is not going to get the update we all want to see.


While I disagree that the game not appearing at E3 means that Nintendo doesn't care about the game, I think you hit the nail on the head with this remark. 

I personally feel most people have unrealistically high expectations. There are people who feel as if they are owed things because enough people within the community agree with them that something should exist or be changed - but that's not how things work on the business end of it. From Nintendo's perspective it is their job to attend to the _needs_ rather than the _wants_. For example, if there is a glitch, implementing a fix for that is a 'need' and Nintendo owes it to the community to get it done as soon as possible. Fans asking for a new feature, or an existing unbroken feature to be changed, would be 'wants' and Nintendo doesn't owe the community these quickly or even at all. If they are addressed they won't be priority. Nintendo will have already planned what content they want to introduce and will have a timeline in place to release it. These will be set in stone by the higher-ups with internal deadlines that must be met. No amount of antisocial behaviour from the fanbase is going to change that.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 16, 2021)

@MiniPocketWorld Oh dang, that would be so awesome. And it could had been a cool way to get the requirements/prerequisites for some kind of building upgrade. Like you make enough different foods or drinks and some kind of restaurant and or cafe could come out of it.


----------



## azurill (Jun 16, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> I know many people are going to hate for this and bash me, but I am just going to say what I am going to say on this thread, because I don't care anymore.
> 
> Look enough with the "hopes" and "speculations" just face the fact that Nintendo doesn't seem to care about this game. If they did care they would've said something about the future of New Horizons in a trailer, but instead they gave us small updates to existing events that we've played already and just more new seasonal items. The game is dead now, they had their chance to show what they have working on and they didn't show so why should we care if they don't care about what the fans want?
> 
> ...


 

I don’t think the game is dead but I do agree  with you about the updates. I don’t see them bringing in anything new. It will just be them adding in the holidays and some new items.  

I do wonder why they didn’t bring in the new fruit from NL. I loved the banana’s and Mangoes. If they had brought back tortimers island they could have brought back the NL fruit with it. 
I’m still going to enjoy NH for what it is but no longer have any expectations to what the updates will have.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 16, 2021)

@azurill I mean, they didn't even bother to give the tools a meter gauge of any kind to indicate when they're going to break. The majority of tools this time are all breakable, but when it was just the ax in NL, they gave us a gauge by showing how cracked the ax was. They didn't even do that with this game for any of them.

Even slight QoL updates like that would be appreciated because a good bulk of the game in the beginning is breaking tools. I still occasionally break tools, but not as much as I did when I had to build from the ground up.


----------



## azurill (Jun 16, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @azurill I mean, they didn't even bother to give the tools a meter gauge of any kind to indicate when they're going to break. The majority of tools this time are all breakable, but when it was just the ax in NL, they gave us a gauge by showing how cracked the ax was. They didn't even do that with this game for any of them.
> 
> Even slight QoL updates like that would be appreciated because a good bulk of the game in the beginning is breaking tools. I still occasionally break tools, but not as much as I did when I had to build from the ground up.


I would have loved if the tools had a gauge for telling when a tool would break.  I don’t understand them allowing golden tools to break.  I can see the beginning tools breaking but the gold tools would have felt like a better reward if they didn’t break.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 16, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @MiniPocketWorld Oh dang, that would be so awesome. And it could had been a cool way to get the requirements/prerequisites for some kind of building upgrade. Like you make enough different foods or drinks and some kind of restaurant and or cafe could come out of it.





TheDuke55 said:


> @azurill I mean, they didn't even bother to give the tools a meter gauge of any kind to indicate when they're going to break. The majority of tools this time are all breakable, but when it was just the ax in NL, they gave us a gauge by showing how cracked the ax was. They didn't even do that with this game for any of them.
> 
> Even slight QoL updates like that would be appreciated because a good bulk of the game in the beginning is breaking tools. I still occasionally break tools, but not as much as I did when I had to build from the ground up.



you know, speaking of cafe... lol there is that famous pigeon that many are still wanting...

The gauge would be a wonderful thing. Especially since we craft the tools as it is. It can give the opportunity to repair them before they bust in our faces. especially since there is a lack of the reward of an unbreakable tool set...
It would have also been cool to repair craft-able items for villagers as a quest thing to boost friendship. That is an extra thing though so I can't be down about that unlike the cooking mechanic which does exist.
I think if I remember right, there is a consistent number of times before the tools break, so I suppose we have that going for us. They could have made it random. Especially in the beginning/flimsy tools.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Jun 16, 2021)

Cosmic-chan said:


> I like how I didn't watch the E3 and expected nothing and _*still*_ got disappointed. I'm moving on from Acnh. Imma start getting into Miitopia.


I second this, I got Miitopia for my birthday and I *LOVE* it so much, it's a lot of fun. Definitely needed when I'm getting closer and closer to having nothing left to do in ACNH for now, which also motivates me to want to pick up the first AC game


----------



## porkpie28 (Jun 16, 2021)

We got nothing for this game so upset


----------



## Corrie (Jun 16, 2021)

TheWildShadow55 said:


> I second this, I got Miitopia for my birthday and I *LOVE* it so much, it's a lot of fun. Definitely needed when I'm getting closer and closer to having nothing left to do in ACNH for now, which also motivates me to want to pick up the first AC game


That's what I'm doing too. I haven't touched ACNH in a couple months now.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 17, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> AC has never been trapped to the realm of reality. We shove sharks in our pockets.


Not to mention how leaves are literally how furniture appears (although I believe it's based on some sort of ancient Japanese mythology, which wouldn't surprise me).

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2021



MiniPocketWorld said:


> Bananas not being in the game also surprised me. I mean regardless if they were in past games or not, bananas are a well known and well liked fruit. This was an island afterall. Plus it would have been cool to have a visiting NPC Monkey who would buy your bananas or had something to do with making fruit smoothies. I mean, I know the cooking mechanic only exists in the Turkey Day event, but it would have been cool to be able to cook things for either decor, and/or to give to villagers to eat and drink to boost friendship points or maybe to even unlock other recipes or to be gifted special items you can't get any other way.
> I think that was another large disappointment with this game. The cooking mechanic which is similar to the crafting one, was such a great idea and does exist but they didn't expand on it. Not even a little beyond Turkey Day.
> edit typo


I didn't even realize until now that bananas weren't in New Horizons, but no they aren't, and that comes after how they were in New Leaf, which I thought was a nice addition after New Leaf had finally gotten its Western release in 2013...

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2021



MiniPocketWorld said:


> I do wonder why they didn’t bring in the new fruit from NL. I loved the banana’s and Mangoes. If they had brought back tortimers island they could have brought back the NL fruit with it.
> I’m still going to enjoy NH for what it is but no longer have any expectations to what the updates will have.


That's also true. Mangoes, persimmons, durians, and lemons were removed as well.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2021

Anyways, I will add my thoughts:

Admittedly I didn't pay much attention to E3 this year because there just have been too many back-to-back disappointing years for me, plus Nintendo's focus has clearly been more on Directs than on E3, and it's been this way since at least _2011_, I remember. Regardless, admittedly I wasn't terribly surprised that Nintendo has no major updates for New Horizons planned, what _did _surprise me is that they remained mum about the game entirely.

I don't think New Horizons is dead. In fact, I've been getting into the game more lately after having some appeal lost in the last several months, since I've decided to make some changes to my island I've never thought up before. (Let's face it, a good way to always spurn back up interest in Animal Crossing, this coming from a guy who has been playing it since City Folk in _2009_, is to be creative, and features NH has like the terraforming only add more to this that seems to have kept increasing generally with each AC game Nintendo has come out with) The sad truth is that *likely Nintendo just isn't going to be focusing as much on it from now on in the near, foreseeable future as they have in 2020 and in the first half of 2021.* While, from what I understand, the Switch should have a pretty long life, at least by Nintendo standards (given how it's been out for over four years already), Nintendo does have newer games simply on their way. (At the same time, this comes with numerous disappointments, one game that got announced _before_ NH was Metroid Prime 4, which got announced at _E3 2017 _just months after the Switch's release, although Nintendo said at this last E3 that they're working hard on the game)

Long story short, I don't think Nintendo should be shielded from criticism per se, but looking at this matter with NH does require some nuance. We shouldn't be so surprised about certain moves. Nonetheless, it's still disappointing (even with my already low expectations as they are), as in my opinion, there are a *lot* of features that were added in New Leaf, and arguably even in AC games before that, that we ended up taking for granted that NH ended up lacking.

I hate to sound so tasteless saying this though, but we better buckle up for a long ride of things being this way, though, with Nintendo. It was _several _years between NL and NH's releases (as NL came out in Japan in 2012, while NH's worldwide release was just last year, in 2020), and given how the only time Nintendo released a main series Animal Crossing game on the same console was + and e+ for Japan only (and really e+ only came out because Nintendo's headquarters back in Japan were so impressed at the translation into English Nintendo of America did of + into the Western Animal Crossing game we got on the GameCube here) on the GCN. (There was the cancelled Animal Crossing 2 that was supposed to come out back around 2004, but that's besides the point, and a lot of people say it was likely just going to be a localized version of e+ anyway, as e+'s release in Japan the previous year, in 2003, added a lot of features on its own) My point is that it's going to likely be a *long time* again until the next main series AC game comes out, and it would be on whatever console Nintendo makes after the Switch. At the same time, that goes to show that *for Nintendo to abandon NH entirely in say, a year or two, would be completely irrational of them.*


----------



## Moritz (Jun 17, 2021)

coldpotato said:


> Because, like I said, when talking about certain NPCS, it adds to the wholesomeness and charm of the game. It helps immerse you further in the animal crossing world to have a variety of characters and shops. Adding items to the game over adding charming NPCs makes a pretty big difference in the game and at a point can make New Horizons feel hollow, as people have pointed out quite a lot with New Horizons.
> 
> Also, I am not denying that New Horizons added new things and I appreciate that a lot. That does not mean it has more content than previous games at all. I don't have the time or energy to list all the content new leaf has over new horizons but I am sure you can search the forum and find someone who made a list.


I know the content new leaf had. I played the game for years on and off. I'm no stranger to it. But it really did not have lots of content.

It was the same game we all know and love at it's core like every main entry. And the core is very good so of course new leaf was good to.

But charm is not content. It can and does increase the enjoyment for when you have stuff to do, but if you have run out of stuff to do in the game, no amount of charm will change that. (Plus I find the game very charming already)

I suppose if you're not so big on decoration and crafting so want to ignore that aspect entirely then new horizons would hold less for you. But that's just what this entry of the game is.

The way I see it is, you're complaining that we now have less because before you had a packet of skittles. That had lots of tiny sweets in. 
And you got 1 steak in it's place.

But because 1 is the smaller number... it's being treated as if there is less.

Now I'm not saying that these are things I would be unhappy to see. I think it could be cool and I'm not going to be against it.

But I strongly believe that the value these will give to players is very small.

I cant remember who said it, but someone mentioned about how it would be better to get brand new content instead of bringing back old stuff. And I completely agree.

I dont know what I would want to see in the game, but if they give us something new, I would want want see something that expands the amount of time you can put into the game. And not just by minutes.

Sort of like when diving was added to the series.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jun 17, 2021)

Not surprised ACNH didn't get mentioned. There was some good stuff for Nintendo's presentation. I don't think I'll end up getting any of the games but the Mario Party looks nice for longtime fans of the series and it's cool to see another WarioWare come out.

I'm waiting on updates in order to get back into the game again. The fireworks show was my favorite event (went all 5 Sundays last year with a friend) so I'll most likely be playing that and am hoping for at least a couple new items related to it. We'll see.

I guess I have pretty low expectations about updates at this point so I'm just focusing my time on other things in my life until there's something to get me excited again.

Also I'll be honest as much as I am more of a fan of older games and NL in particular I don't really care that much if Brewster comes back lol. It'd definitely be a nice, new atmosphere for the game and could be fun over WiFi but it's not really something I go back to when I play NL anyways. It'd appreciate it though if K.K. stopped blocking the door to RS each week and moved over there though haha

For me I'd really like to see more hands-on mini games be added like the island tours. I had a lot of fun earning medals and playing over WiFi with those and I will turn the game back on just for them. Oh, and gyroids would make the game a bit more charming in my opinion.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 17, 2021)

StarlitGlitch said:


> It'd appreciate it though if K.K. stopped blocking the door to RS each week and moved over there though haha


I dont mind him being in front of the door, but if they move him, I hope he shows up later in the day so that my stupid villagers won't sit down listening to him all day making it impossible to give them their daily gift without turning the stupid game off! XD


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jun 17, 2021)

Moritz said:


> I dont mind him being in front of the door, but if they move him, I hope he shows up later in the day so that my stupid villagers won't sit down listening to him all day making it impossible to give them their daily gift without turning the stupid game off! XD


That's true, plus I get that having him start at 6 pm makes it easier to catch him but personally I liked having to wait until 8 pm in past games and make my schedule work for him


----------



## psiJordan (Jun 17, 2021)

Doug Bowser (NoA president) gave a statement on ACNH being missing from E3:

“While we didn’t talk about it, we absolutely have plans going forward to ensure the 33 million people who have islands out there have new and fun activities to engage with. Look for more to come.”

I mean it’s good they’re taking note, but it’s nothing we haven’t heard already


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Jun 17, 2021)

From an interview today with Doug Bowser:

“While we didn’t talk about it [during the E3 Nintendo Direct], we absolutely have plans going forward to ensure the 33 million people who have islands out there have new and fun activities to engage with,” Bowser says. “Look for more to come.”

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Moritz (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm going to take this as a good sign

We can see from the datamines they have been actively working on things, we just have to be patient for it. What we will actually get I dont know. But the game isn't over yet.

And if you don't like playing while you wait, there are lots of other great games out there.
A game having people playing for over year is incredible, so it's okay to move on from it until something may strike your interest in it again


----------



## KayDee (Jun 17, 2021)

It’s disappointing that Nintendo didn’t show anything for ACNH but I don’t know why people are all doom and gloom about it as if it spells the end of support for the game. Maybe they just didn’t have anything to show yet. Besides, E3 stopped being important to Nintendo when they started doing Directs, which I think is much better since big announcements can happen at any time. While there may or may not be a big update coming, the interview with Doug Bowser and the fact that we have precedent with Welcome Amiibo coming years after the release of New Leaf still give me hope that something might be coming down the line.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 17, 2021)

I am still remaining skeptical. If he means that "more to come" is suppose to mean more small updates and seasonal items then I am not going to even bother. I would like to be wrong but I will remain skeptic.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm glad they at least acknowledge it's absences during E3. Here's to hoping we get a update video of our own soon.


----------



## NicksFixed (Jun 17, 2021)

Well they basically said exactly this at the end of the E3 Direct ... "We are diligently continuing development on a number of other games we didn't show today." People seem to have missed that ... Just because it wasn't mentioned doesn't mean nothing is happening. Anyway, E3 is not the place for NH update news, Twitter is, at least going by the last year ...


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 17, 2021)

It is good that they said something! What are the chances for something dropping in July?


----------



## azurill (Jun 17, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> It is good that they said something! What are the chances for something dropping in July?


I would think they would have to  at least have  a small update at the end of July. They need to update for the fireworks in August. Not sure if they would have anything more then that and some seasonal items.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm glad they mentioned ACNH, but it'd be nice if they could be a _bit_ more clear regarding the scale of what they're adding as I feel the vagueness and uncertainty of the updates is what's been causing fans frustration in the first place. Not sure if to expect a few minor event changes that don't really add much in the long run or something that would be a game changer  

ACNH is the only main title we'll be getting for probably another 5-8 years, so it's understandable why fans would be worried considering these updates will determine whether the community will lose interest in the game or not.


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jun 17, 2021)

LittleMissPanda said:


> Just finished watching it *ahem more like just skimming through it all just to get to the stuff I actually care about lol* and honestly all I cared about was what they were going to show 'n' tell for BotW 2. New areas to visit and explore, new abilities, a little bit of insight to the story... New enemy types?? Yes! Just what I was hoping for! Not just Bokoblins and Moblins all over the place. I'm hoping some old and classic enemies make a return as well, such as Tektites and Deku Babas.
> 
> To Nintendo, Animal Crossing is pretty much on rock bottom on their to-do list. They'll get around it when they _feeeeeel_ like it.
> 
> Zelda is what people _really_ wanted. Oh, and SSBU and Metroid. And Mario Party. And Splatoon.


....I was hoping for a lil MK 9 too


----------



## Parkai (Jun 18, 2021)

wish there was an E3 update :'^(


----------



## BalloonFight (Jun 18, 2021)

Honestly I'm not surprised at all that there wasn't a mention of ACNH at E3. As someone else said it's definitely cool that they at least acknowledged the games absence at E3 though. Hoping for a cool mid summer update from them that actually brings some awesome stuff to the table.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2021)

psiJordan said:


> Doug Bowser (NoA president) gave a statement on ACNH being missing from E3:
> 
> “While we didn’t talk about it, we absolutely have plans going forward to ensure the 33 million people who have islands out there have new and fun activities to engage with. Look for more to come.”
> 
> I mean it’s good they’re taking note, but it’s nothing we haven’t heard already


That's why I said it would be insane for Nintendo to ignore the game. It's one of their best-selling games in the company's history.
I've been a Nintendo fan since 2008 (the year I got a Wii), so it's pretty easy to see in the last year or so how much the attention Animal Crossing: New Horizons has gotten is unprecedented.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2021



KayDee said:


> It’s disappointing that Nintendo didn’t show anything for ACNH but I don’t know why people are all doom and gloom about it as if it spells the end of support for the game. Maybe they just didn’t have anything to show yet. Besides, E3 stopped being important to Nintendo when they started doing Directs, which I think is much better since big announcements can happen at any time. While there may or may not be a big update coming, the interview with Doug Bowser and the fact that we have precedent with Welcome Amiibo coming years after the release of New Leaf still give me hope that something might be coming down the line.


As I said, I want to say it was all the way back in *2011* when Nintendo started doing Directs, which was about a decade ago now. Around E3 2012, E3s just started becoming less important for the company.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 21, 2021



azurill said:


> I would think they would have to  at least have  a small update at the end of July. They need to update for the fireworks in August. Not sure if they would have anything more then that and some seasonal items.


Exactly this. It would make no sense, and I mean *none at all,* for the fireworks show to take place in 2020 and yet not return in 2021, just a year later. If somehow Nintendo didn't let it return, I know a lot of players would be *angry*, and probably like me, confused as well.


----------

